# Classic K Miniatures~ ring test results...



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,
Hope you have all been really well.
I thought it was about time that I updated you all on my furry kids





They are all doing well. Penny is enjoying being the wild child of the bunch



and is my loveable brat!

Suzie is getting ready for the Royal in less then 2 weeks time AHHH!! lol she is getting clipped on Wednesday so wish us luck with that one! she is the sweetest little girl.

And the Finnley bug is doing well... Renee asked if he was growing up... well he is getting older but he isn't doing much growing lol he is still a bitty baby at 28" tall and I don't think he will grow too much <3
he got a bit sick while we were away with mild colic



very scary but thank goodness my friends were right onto it and he is back to his normal healthy self again <3
Smartie is doing well my gorgeous man haven't had much of a chance to ride him but hoping to after the royal





ok piccies time!
first my Smartie man (all rugged up as he hates the flies!!! )


next Miss Penny











next miss Suzie minx who is a bit fat but we will be working on that alot very soon





Her first Champion at Castle Hill Show end of last year... so proud of her! this was the last qualification she needed to get to the royal








and lastly the little man Finn.
I had to clip him early this year as he wasn't losing his coat and was finding the heat a bit too much.. before clipping and after






ok my internet is acting up I'll have to add the other pics later at work sorry ladies...
I will leave you with the video though



(please ignore me in this LOL)
Finn's first attempt at trotting on the lead, I had alot of trouble in the past getting him to trot for me on one of the hot days Jonny(my little bro) and I took Finn and Suzie up to the big paddocks and dam and Finn had a great time and was happily trotting around with us not a very good video but so proud of my little munchkin!




p.s click on the pic and it will take you to the video


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

oh my goodness Cassie, Finn is just an itsy bitsy love bug



I didn't realise he was so tiny. Suzie looks fab and well done you for getting her so in shape



They all look great.

Thanks for showing us


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

WELCOME BACK CASSIE!! How was the holiday??

Thanks so much for the pics - they are all looking fabulous.





As for that pickle Finn - well he's just so very very CUTE!!





So now we need full details and pictures of your holiday ...................... please!


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

Eagle said:


> oh my goodness Cassie, Finn is just an itsy bitsy love bug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Renee



Finn is indeed a love bug! and very little love him to pieces my baby man!

Suzie still needs alot of trimming down early morning runs for her and me once I get over this silly cold lol.

My internet has settled down and is behaving itself so I can show you some other pics of Finn and share my exciting news with you all





Finn with Jonny at the dam


Finn with Suzie 


my exciting news is that both Penny and Suzie will be visiting some boys come October (I know I'm a little early LOL)

Suzie's husband to be could still change but is most likely going to be the gorgeous boy below.







And Penny's husband to be came about in a different way then normal... I'm not sure if you have heard of the devastating floods that Queensland have been having but alot of the miniature horse breeders decided to get together and hold a stallion service funraiser for the flood victims



all together we raised $16,000 which is amazing!

I bidded on this gorgeous Imported New Zealand stallion and won the bid!

So Penny will be visiting this lovely little guy (only 30" going to be fun going to Penny's 36" hehe)

what do you all think of him?


----------



## countrymini (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see these lovely babies that haven't started cooking yet!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

*WOW















*


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Anna



(sorry I think we posted at the same time LOL)

I think I can give you guys some pics from our holiday



you have asked for it now LOL

we had a great time! and we won NSW Home Hardware store of the year! which is amazing! (home Hardware is the group that we are with for our 2 hardware stores and there are easily over 100 stores in NSW very exciting!! ) I'll have to get a pic of our trophy for you all

a lovely sunrise one morning Russell and I went to the beach really early and got some awesome pics



the one with me is the one he got with his amazing camera the others I just took on my iphone














oh and this is funny I thought you would appreciate it 


on the Gold Coast queensland are our theme Parks, Movie World Dream world wet n wild and sea world we went to all four and here are a few pics.

The tower of terror and the giant drop at Dreamworld, my brothers are the three on the left in the second pic







Sea world at the dophin show





some penguins






Movie World 
and wet n wild 


the devestation that the cyclone did to our beaches earlier this year














Sorry I'll stop with the pics now... lol

night everyone have a great day!/ night!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 11, 2013)

YAY Cassie is back!!!

Everyone looks SO fabulous, and I love the little video of Finn. WOW to the amazing stallions your lovely girls get to go on dates with hehe! I can hardly wait for those foals next year!

(Id insert some smileys or wink faces but I still dont have access to any of that, wah LOL)


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

That is AWESOME! Love your vacation pics.

The two "dates" are more than drool worthy! Wish I could find something like that here - I'm looking around for future "dates" for one of my fillies. Want one built like the chestnut guy with the markings of the bl/wh guy,



and registered both AMHR & ASPC..



me thinks that's an impossible want.

Luck to your miss Suzie! Tho I don't think she's really gonna need it as think you'll do quite well!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2013)

Fabulous holiday pics Cassie - looks like a great place for a fun holiday.





And a big WOW for the girls future hubbies!! Suzie's little fella reminds me of my Mootie and looks perfect for her. And many congrats on 'winning' such a handsome lad for Penny - a perfect build to cross with her I think. Roll on 2014!!

Many congrats too on winning the hardware trophy - brilliant. (picture required!!)


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Anna





yes I'm very excited for the future bubbies that we hope to have next year!

I thought I would show you a pic of our trophy that we win, as Anna so kindly requested it






also my friend Sarah came yesterday morning and clipped Suzie ready for the Royal.



she was such a good girl! (considering it was her first full body clip ) love my precious girl!

so I thought I would share a before and after pic of her. she came up really well and her usual non existant dapples are really showing through so exciting!

she was wet as I had just given her a bath and a hot oil treatment but really happy with how she turned out. what do you all think? (sorry for the bad pictures lol I was by myself both times LOL


BEFORE


AFTER






p.s click on the pics to make them bigger


----------



## countrymini (Mar 13, 2013)

She looks gorgeous. Love the dapples you found!


----------



## JAX (Mar 13, 2013)

Well Miss Suzie you are looking so lovely with your pretty dapples!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2013)

Ooooo love those dapples - she's looking great Cassie!





And that is a fabulous trophy - hope it is in pride of place in your home, or will you be keeping it at one of your stores?


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you everyone



8 days till the Royal!



lol quite nervous!

we are most thrilled with our little award



its in our Ebenezer store in the window of our sales managers office. I think he is quite proud of the fact that its on his desk.

on other work news My dad is going to be on TV lol with our trucks, some of our drivers and maybe my brother and I. We are doing a community project for a policeman's family that was killed 15 min away from us and are providing the majority of the materials for it. very exciting oppurtunity Dad is so nervous (he hates public speaking ) lol anyway night all big day ahead first meeting starting at 7am yuck LOL.

thank you Anna, I'm glad you all like Suzie's dapples



I sure do!! she looks like a real Silver bay now


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

wow congratulations to you and your family



Will you record the programm for us to watch?

Suzie looks fabulous, she is such a gorgeous colour


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks everyone





I'll try record the programme for you Renee, but if I go up there I'll try get some pics for you as well


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2013)

haha yes of course Diane





and thats ok



I'm glad your internet and computer are back up and running again



nothing more frustrating! (well maybe pregnant mares not foaling might just be a little more frustrating lol) glad to see you around again.


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2013)

our God is so great! 

its very frustrating when things don't work properly but I'm sure you were the best one for the job!

quick question, Suzie appears to be getting attacked by mozzies or something at night poor thing has little lumps all on her legs and they are heaps itchy I know we have mozzies in there as I always get attacked as well but what would you recommend to stop them? was thinking of getting some little boots for her that I put on at night... and I just got one of the automatic insect systems which will go in the stables anything else I can use to help treat them? poor bubba girl


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2013)

I would spray with something Cassie - cant imagine that she will enjoy it much if you put boots on her only to find that the nasty mozzies crawl down inside the boots to bite her!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Mozzies are Ausy mosquitos Diane




They talk funny down under!



I agree Cassie,get some good fly spray or in the meantime Vinegar will work



It stinks so much that the mozzies won't like her much.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 15, 2013)

We have had mosquitoes hatch off and on here this month. I was worried to spray Jewels belly with spray but read that apple cider vinegar works well to repel mosquitoes. I tried it and Jewel didnt mind that smell at all. It did work temporarily to keep the mosquitoes away for a night. It is supposed to be safe to spray all around their belly. I avoid the face.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 16, 2013)

CASSIE!! LADIES!! Good to see you!





I love all the photos, Cass!

Finn is so handsome. I love his dark little legs





And both Penny and Suzie are looking amazing! So exciting about their upcoming husbands! I can't wait to see their babies next year!

You're holiday pics are gorgeous as well. Glad you had such a good time. Sorry little Finn was sick but glad he got better!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2013)

Megan



get off to the corner NOW



unless you post some new pics ASAP


----------



## cassie (Mar 16, 2013)

hahaha woops sorry girls yes a mozzie is a mosquito lol horrid little things! I was so dumb lol I had fly spray in my tack room and didn't even think about it gosh!!!



I have an automatic spray thats in there now that seems to be helping and I try and spray her legs before bed as well...

we have these massive horse flies here at the moment



and they have been biting Smartie so badly! he has big bite marks n some that have bled all over his legs so all of them are getting big fly treatments at the moment nasty things!

less then one week till the ROyal!!!! AHHHHHH been mouthing Suzie to wear a bit and she is doing really well though she chomps it quite frequently hoping she will stop that soon so she can wear a bit in her class


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Pics of Suzie in bit pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

yes maam



will try get some this arvo for you





Smartie isn't well





he got his feet trimmed on Saturday and the farrier trimmed to much off I think...



he is lame on his front right leg and has a pulse on his front left poor sooky man! the bites from the flies I think are a little infected too as his right leg is swollen



given him some bute he is on a course of this for the next 3 days and a tetanus shot and if the swelling doesn't come down by tomorrow Kylie my vet is coming out to see him... I hate seeing my beautiful big man not feeling well, he was so miserable yesterday and didn't even talk to me





was alot happier this morning after his first dose but I can't afford him to be getting sick at his age and just before winter... will keep you updated with how he is.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Smartie.. I will be sending him BIG hugs and prayers. Hope he is better VERY soon Cass!


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Lexi



me too...


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Diane,

I got Dad to help me give Smartie his tetanus shot today will give him some more bute at dinner tonight and in the morning will see how the leg is its still quite swollen today so if it hasn't gone down tomorrow morning I'm getting the vets out. he probably needs some antibiotics I'm thinking. At least he is happy and walking around while he is on the bute.... his limp is not as bad so I think that is helping with the pulse see how he is tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2013)

Sending the grand old man love, prayers and healing thoughts, bless him.


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Sending the grand old man love, prayers and healing thoughts, bless him.


Thanks Anna



I think he might be a little better tonight



will know more tomorrow... but he was alot happier and that was 12 hours after his last bute shot

got some pics of Suzie in her bridle, will upload them shortly for you all


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh poor Smartie



I hope he feels better soon. Give him plenty of cold hoses Cassie and together with the bute he should pick up, good idea to get the vet to take a look though just in case.

Sending prayers


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Oh poor Smartie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thank you Renee... cold hoses lol he will hate me forever lol but I'm sure i can win him over with some licorice





ok here are some pics of miss Suzie from today... any tips are appreciated ready for the show... I still need to get her mane and tail lighter its a real pity she lost so much of it a few months ago



(half tempted to put extensions in LOL SHHHHHH )
















advice is much appreciated whether good or bad I don't mind. this is one of our biggest shows of the year and I want to present Suzie to the best I possibly can


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

wow she looks great cassie


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2013)

Renee- I shall find my thread and post a pic or two today then





Cassie- I am sorry about Smartie! I am hoping he is already feeling better at least a little bit!

Suzie is such a pretty girl. I don't know how you were able to clip her head. Mine never stood still last year so I didn't follow through, this year I will have to try a little harder!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2013)

She's looking fabulous Cassie - she'll wow them all at the show!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> She's looking fabulous Cassie - she'll wow them all at the show!


Thanks everyone,

haha Anna I'm hoping so LOL gave her tail a wash in a new whitening shampoo if it has done its job by lunch I'll do her mane... her coat is really good and I won't need to wash it till 2 days before the show but I'm wanting to get those tones out of her mane and tail so I might be washing that every 2nd day I think.

Smartie is feeling much better this morning



I couldn't find a pulse in his leg which is fantastic, I moved him to a different paddock and he was all spirited looking around and neighing lol his leg is still a little swollen which worries me but I think it has gone down... a few more days on his medicine and I think he should be good to go


----------



## lexischase (Mar 18, 2013)

Suzie looks fantastic, and such wonderful news regarding Mr. Smartie! Hope he continues to heal


----------



## countrymini (Mar 18, 2013)

She looks great. Cant wait to see her all dolled up!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Lexi and Hayley,

will be sure to get some pictures for you on saturday




I've got some more ideas that I'm going to try to get her mane and tail whiter... see if that helps



some people bleach the mane and tail (but its really bad and your not meant to do it!) but its hard when you want to do the right thin and keep your horse natural and they come out with theirs and their brilliant white mane and tails :/ grrrr oh well I can only do the best that I can and hope that its good enough on the day... oh and have fun



I plan on doing that too... oh and take pictures... and help my friend... um can someone come and help me please? LOL... Diane maybe you can fly over in your jet



you could be their international judge! brilliant idea!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

Cassie, do a forum search for baking soda and vinegar to help remove stains and I think it whitens some too. It is drying, so you'll want to shampoo and condition after. I used it to remove pee stains from my messy silver dapple mare's tail. I just wetted her tail, sprinkled lots of baking soda on it, kind of rubbed it in, then poured the vinegar over her tail, it'll efferves (sp?), then rinse and shampoo. [At least, that's all I remember doing.]

These pics are older, but you can see her normal dirty winter tail color, and then after a bath color (I think I used the baking soda and vinegar for the bath, but it might have been a whitening shampoo, its been awhile).







[i don't show, so I don't try too hard to get stains out.]


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

wow thats an amazing change thanks Chanda



the colour of your girls tail is exactly how I want Suzie's to look! though she is a bit darker up near her tail bone so I don't think I will be able to get it that light (sigh)

yeah I do use the bicarb and vinegar mix, but I dilute the bicarb... I should put it straight in like you suggest



brilliant! will let you know how I go with it!

I have found a shampoo just today that has made a lot of difference washed her mane and tail today and really happy with the results... will put some pics up when I go home ( I washed her mane and tail during my lunch break shhh LOL)


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2013)

Cassie, Chanda said baking soda not bi-carb - not sure if that was a typing error on your part or if you read her post wrong?

Thanks for that tip Chanda - might try it one day with the tails that need whitening/cleaning!! Any other tips out there?


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

oh she did indeed lol silly me... I use bicarb soda though thats what was recommended to me and it has been working well



will post the pics of Suzie after her mane and tail bath soon


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you finished bathing yet? lol.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

hahaha yes very much finished... just been watching the movie Dante's Peak while doing some excercise... uploading pics now





before:




after:




before:




after:




quite happy with the results for one quick wash. I didn't use the bicarb vinegar wash today but will do that tomorrow or the next day

Smartie is alot better again today, one more lot of medicine tomorrow afternoon and he should be fine.

p.s I don't usually have her rugs like that... it was too cold to take her rugs completley off and I needed to brush her mane and take the pics for you


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

FYI - the active ingredient in baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. So, I think we are talking about the same thing, just a different name due to location.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha yes I agree with you chanda lol



we have both here but they pretty much do the same thing will definitely give the paste a try





Oh thank you Diane



yes me too. The girl will be going to visit the studs in October



the feature show is on the 13th so suzie will go after that I think as I might take her to the feature show again



penny it will depend on if another lady is taking a mare up n if she can take penny :/ otherwise sometime mid October



very exciting!


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

cassie said:


> Haha yes I agree with you chanda lol
> 
> 
> 
> we have both here but they pretty much do the same thing will definitely give the paste a try


Baking soda is a dry powder, and it might work better than trying to work the paste into a wet tail. I really don't know for sure, as I've never seen a paste form.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 19, 2013)

She looks amazing



i just love her colour!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful. Is that kink in her hair natural? Looks really cute.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

chandab said:


> Baking soda is a dry powder, and it might work better than trying to work the paste into a wet tail. I really don't know for sure, as I've never seen a paste form.


yes Bicarb is in a dry form as well... someone suggested to me to put it in with a little water to make it into a paste as it would be stronger... but I'll give your dry one a go, as you have has such fantastic results





Thanks.



Jade10 said:


> She looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> i just love her colour!


Thank you so much



I love her colour too! wish she had more white in her mane and tail but some taffy's are more flaxen then white anyway.



countrymini said:


> Beautiful. Is that kink in her hair natural? Looks really cute.


hahaha no, I braid it after washing it and so the kink comes from after I let it out and brush it





I braid her mane whenever she has rugs on as otherwise she gets it full of knots and gets the dreadlocks which then makes her hair fall out



which I don't like...

We got a picture back from the awards night that we went to, so I thought I would share it with you all. (I'm far left, my brother Russell is behind me, Dad next to him and Mum in front. our sales manager mark next to Dad and his wife in front then one of the Danks people next to him.)




also I wasn't able to go to the community event today



as we are down on staff, but here are some pics of our trucks with the new sign writing on them



. the logo that says H.R King and Son in it, my brother Russell designed! he is so good at it!


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

cassie said:


> yes Bicarb is in a dry form as well... someone suggested to me to put it in with a little water to make it into a paste as it would be stronger...


I do wet the tail first, but then just sprinkle the baking soda on, rub it in and then just pour the vinegar over and watch the bubbling happen.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

Rit a reel! You're a bit of mum and dad!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

chandab said:


> I do wet the tail first, but then just sprinkle the baking soda on, rub it in and then just pour the vinegar over and watch the bubbling happen.


cool thanks will give that a go either tonight or tomorrow



it doesn't bubble when I do it my way...so maybe thats what I need



I always have loved bubbles! 



countrymini said:


> Rit a reel! You're a bit of mum and dad!


hahaha yeah I guess I am lol. most people say I look like Mum when I'm with her but they say I look like Dad when I'm with Dad lol so you must be right. and Russell is the freak giant in the background LOL jokes, my other brother Andrew is almost as tall as him, my youngest bro Jonny prob won't be as tall as either of them. but he is taller then me already :/


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

Cassie she looks fab! I am so glad Smartie is feeling better





Thanks for sharing pics of your family, well done again





Just one thing, NEVER use bleach, I tried it once on my haflinger and it made her tail turn yellow


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a fabulous family picture Cassie - well done again to you all!!





Suzie looks fantastic - I bet there are many mini owners who wish their horses had a tail like Suzies, it's amazing!!

Good luck for the show.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 20, 2013)

What about purple shampoo?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful pic of the family. Thanks for sharing. Good luck at the show. You will do great!!!


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

Finn's growing up so well! Just love him! And I LURVE Suzie's future hubby, a very nice choice for her! You already know what i think of Penny's match


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks everyone



Suzie had a big bath this afternoon, have just been getting everything sorted... she is getting picked up tomorrow afternoon at some stage staying at my friends over night then we are heading out at 4:30am to the show Saturday morning... I'll wash her mane and tail again tomorrow afternoon and just do the final preperations I feel like I'm going to forget something REALLY important lol but I guess thats what its like for most people before a big show.

Hayley I have been using whitening shampoo and it has been helping, her mane and tail is just more flaxen then it is white... I can't really do anything about it just hope that the judge doesn't put her down below the ones that have the really white tails.

Renee as much as I'm tempted to I won't thanks for the advice... I wish she had a nice white mane and tail but thats ok. she has other areas that hopefully will impress and will hopefully be enough.

Thank you Bree, have missed you! I'm glad you like Suzie's future hubby. he has just had a foal born by him and she is sooo cute! a little silver bay! adorable! oh I'll post a pic. my friend is fine with it





the mum and Suzie are quite similar in looks so here's hoping we get a carbon copy of this little one





(in the second pic is her little boy Riley... too cute!)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

Adorable! Lets hope your baby comes out like that (Without the super hero mask)





I wish you and Suzie all the best for this weekend, we will all be thinking of you. Try and let us know if you can or just text me and i will post. (((((((((((((((hugs for support)))))))))))))))) GO GET UM SUZIE


----------



## MeganH (Mar 21, 2013)

aww what an adorable little foal!

Good luck this weekend, Cassie and Suzie! And do be sure to remember your camera, Cass!!





(((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks girls



since I got an iPhone I have a camera with me everywhere



but I will take my other little one as well





Aww thank you Renee, her class is on at 9:35am my time... Would you still be awake then? Just so you get an idea of the time diff, it's 7:25am now


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

it is late but I will be awake (I don't sleep much anymore)


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice! A proper little snuggly pony


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2013)

ok thanks Renee, hopefully I should be able to get on here from my phone to update but if I can't I'll send you a msg



hopefully I will have good news to share...


----------



## countrymini (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, I'd be ordering one of 'those' foals for sure


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes phone AND camera Cassie just in case one doesn't work, gets dropped, falls in a water bucket etc etc!! LOL!!

All the very best to you and our wonderful Suz - bring back the prizes of course, but above all ........... HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2013)

5am we are on our way



suzie was such a good girl last night. Massive show today and I have finally calmed down and decided that I'm just going to have fun. I know I have the best pony if other ppl (ie the judge) think so too. Fantastic if not I know and you guys know



that she is one of the loveliest ponies ❤ hopefully I feel the same 5 min before the class lol. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

We love her to bits Cassie, I hope you both have fun. ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2013)

Have fun, Cassie!!! ((((((((HUGS))))))))) Give Suzie kisses for us!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck! Go Suzie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi girls



class is finished my pretty girl was sooo good, there was show jumping and harness going on at the same time and she was sooo good



ok results.

There were 20 mares in her class!!! All absolutely beautiful. She made us all walk around the ring as she called the top 10. Suzie was called in 7th!!!! Absolutely ecstatic!! She made us do a work off of course and suzie worked amazingly



results... SUZIE GOT 4th PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!! ? So so so so so happy!!! Oh my goodness. So proud of my pretty girl.

Thank you all for your support ❤ love you all.

More pics to come later. 


Oops sorry it's on an angle... :/ I'm posting from my phone lol


----------



## atotton (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats!! Great job!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats!!! That is so good! Way to go Pretty Suzie!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 22, 2013)

WOOHOOOOO!! Way to go Cassie and Suzie!!!


----------



## Wings (Mar 22, 2013)

I came in to be very annoying and all "I know how she did and I'm not telling, ner ner " but you got here first



:rofl CONGRATS AGAIN!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 22, 2013)

Woohoo, Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

:FirstPrize


----------



## cassie (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone haha bree lol. We are just leaving now, suzie and my friends pony storm are absoloutly beggered poor kids. Storm won is colt class got champion colt, then got SUPREME miniature pony



which is amazing! Sarah n maryanne, two of the ppl I came with are thrilled this is his 2nd yr that he has received supreme which is fantastic


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2013)

Just logged in and to the best news ever - so thrilled for you Cassie, many many congratulations to you and Suzie!!








We knew she could do it!! I'm sure you have given her many hugs but please run outside and give her another one from me ((((HUG)))). So very proud of both of you!





And well done to your friends - what a result for their little colt!!

Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh Cassie well done to you both



you have worked really hard for this and I am so proud of you and gorgeous Suzie. Hugs to you both.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2013)

Big congrats on a great show


----------



## Wings (Mar 23, 2013)

Well done to your friend!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW Cassie they did great..........congrats to you and the horses.......give big hugs to the champs from all of us....lol


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Congrats to you and Suzie. What wonderful news. Knew ya'll could do it.












FANTASTIC


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 24, 2013)

YOU DID IT!!!!!! We all knew you would do good.You have such beautiful horses and you have such commitment,How can you fail?


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

awww thank you everyone






Anna, Suzie has never had so much loving in her life LOL oh except maybe when she had Finn LOL she now gets cranky at me if I don't sit in the paddock with her for at least 10 minutes and give her scratches LOL and of course Finn has to come up and get scratches too I end up coming out slobber all over me and my hair a complete mess lol but I'm loving it! Smartie was so happy when Suzie came back home (he misses his mini's so much when they go away) and the welcome home was so cute! they all knew she was a star!

lol I was so emotional after the class I had to wait an hour to call my mum and my best friend for fear of breaking down and crying I was so happy.

I wasn't able to get any pic of Suzie and me dressed up...



it was a crazy day and I had to help my friends get Storm ready for his classes... we were hoping to get some of Suzie and me but it didn't happen



but there was a proffesional photographer there and I'm just waiting to get the photos back from her... I did get some pics of her in the stable though and one of my friends colt with all his winnings






this is the main arena at the royal Suzie's class was just to the right of where the Clydie's are in this pic



there is also show jumping just to the right also.


beautiful little Storm, with all his ribbons and his beautiful rug that he won! Sarah was so thrilled!


Suzie pigging out in the stable after her class.


and she wanted to say thank you for all the love and well wishes and wanted to give you some kisses. (suzie kisses are the best



)


----------



## countrymini (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the kissies Suzie


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

oh and Victoria/NSW (it was right on the border) had a very rare and scary event take place on the weekend.

A tornado!!!



I know they are quite common in America but here is Australia we have only made maybe 2 or three... this was a big one and was quite close to where my friend lives... it took out quite a large section of a small country town



very sad and scary... my friends have only just moved down there so I used it as a good excuse to tell them that they should have stayed up here!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 25, 2013)

My kids are terrified of tornados and i've always been able to say we don't get them in Australia. This last year we've had them right up and down the coast. Weird weather


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah I know! I've been quite happy to say the same! so weird and scary!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you Diane





sent a msg to the photographer today, hoping she got some good ones!  in the mean time, we had the cows in the backyard yesterday eating some of the grass and I got some photos of my lovely moo's



heading out to an app will post them up when I get back


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

here are the piccies of some of our cows





first up is our big boy "Sidney" (sorry for the condition being a bit down he has been busy breeding lol)




Next is my special man "Samson" (for those who don't know Samson is my special stud bull,first calf from my cow Kia)




then the first two calves sired by "Samson" really happy with what he has produced this year! can't wait for his babies next year! 




and some of our other babies, playing on the wood pile


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

That tornado looks really scarey Cassie - I'm so glad we dont have those over here in the UK (well very rarely and certainly not ones of any size!) Love the pics of your bull and the calves - you know how we like to see all the babies that get born at your farm, so thanks for posting.

And a BIG THANK YOU to Suzie - her sweet kisses are just perfect!


----------



## Wings (Mar 26, 2013)

I think Australia is just bored and wants to think up new ways to kill us all. it does that on occasion


----------



## countrymini (Mar 26, 2013)

Its starting to seem like that Bree haha.


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

haha I do agree Bree! lol very scary!

Anna, usually we only have little ones too... we call them willy willy's and they never really do much.

But that one was very scary!

I'm glad you like the pics of the moo cows. I like sharing pics with you all


----------



## countrymini (Mar 26, 2013)

Since you've had Samson since birth, is he friendly? The only bull i've ever come accross are cranky males but they may have been left to their own while growing up.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 26, 2013)

cassie said:


> oh and Victoria/NSW (it was right on the border) had a very rare and scary event take place on the weekend.
> 
> A tornado!!!
> 
> ...


yes very scary. I'm seen a few of those and been in a few. Not too much fun for sure.



all your little moos are sooo pretty. love the pics. and thanks for the smooches Suzie. Cassie you always post great pics for us all to see. Thanks.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

Super scary pic but very well taken Cassie. The moos are adorable


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks girls,

our moo's aren't feeling very happy at the moment, 3 day sickness is around and has gone through the whole herd (once one gets it they are all likely to get some stage of it



) we lost one steer (first one in a long time) he got in the dam due to the fever and couldn't get out, they're limbs get very sore and stiff and they can't walk very well... unfortunatley he drowned... my uncle had checked on him during the day, he went in overnight and was gone by morning



very sad... we took them all out of the dam paddocks after that...

my special girl Kia got it very bad so did both Laila and her newest little one (samson didn't get it phew!) poor Kia I kept taking her hay and water as she wouldn't get up, not even to feed her baby (and she is the best mum normally) I would put cool water all over her, which she loved... and thankfully today she is back with the herd and feeling much better.

horsey wise... the hubby to be for Penny, "Summerlea Mr Magic" went to the IMHR Nationals in tamworth on the weekend and boy did he go well!



so exciting!

Double Shot 1st (Judge A) 2nd (Judge B) - 6 in the class
National Champion Amateur Colt 2yrs
National Reserve GRAND Champion Amateur Jnr Colt
National Champion Halter Colt 2yrs Under 31"
Top 6 Liberty - 18 in the class


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh Cassie I'm so sorry to read that you lost one of your steers - sounds like a nasty illness, so glad the others are recovering.

Well done to Mr Magic - what great results.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 2, 2013)

That boy always seems to do well doesn''t he. You should get a ripper of a baby!

Sorry to hear about your cows, hope they've been through the worst of it


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2013)

countrymini said:


> That boy always seems to do well doesn''t he. You should get a ripper of a baby!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cows, hope they've been through the worst of it


yeah he does





I'm really hoping so... especially as its a fair drive to get where he is now





thank you, Kia is all better now and back to her happy healthy self though a little bit skinny which I don't like



they will be going into a new paddock after worming this week





Dad's stud bull Sidney now has it



so its Dad's turn to take the hay and the water to his big boy poor thing its quite funny seeing such a big bull standing so miserable all alone away from his girls and his babies



he isn't as bad as Kia was so he should be fine


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Ph sorry to hear that Cassie



I hope they all get better soon

RIP mr steer


----------



## Wings (Apr 4, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed that your moos get better soon Cassie.

Is Penny going to Magic this breeding season?


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2013)

Wings said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that your moos get better soon Cassie.
> 
> Is Penny going to Magic this breeding season?


thank you, they are all getting better which is awesome!

Bree yes Penny and Suzie will go to Magic and Wade this October



Have to try get Penny up to Tamworth now as thats where he is living... wish I could have put her in while he was still 15 min away but I didn't want a march foal :/


----------



## Wings (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait, that trip will be worth it!

I won't have any foals due unless I breed Jazz... might have to live vicariously through your guys that year



Are you going to breed Suzie at the same time?


----------



## cassie (Apr 7, 2013)

Wings said:


> Can't wait, that trip will be worth it!
> 
> I won't have any foals due unless I breed Jazz... might have to live vicariously through your guys that year
> 
> ...


haha yes hopefully it will be





Penny hasn't had a foal in a number of years so I'm hoping she takes okay... how long should I leave her up there do you think?

your always welcome to come up and help me with my babies! 

yes Suzie will go in at a similar time to Penny, I'm thinking I might take her to the AMPS feature show which is mid october so she will probably go visit Wade sometime after that... Penny might go a little before Suzie, just because I don't know how Smartie will cope with having both his girls gone for some time... lol he is such a sook! there might be a lady going up to put her mare to Banner as well so I'm hoping that Penny will be able to go take the trip with her and her mare... we still have time to work out those little details


----------



## Wings (Apr 8, 2013)

If I'm ever up your way I'll certainly drop in for a Finn cuddle! Although I might just leave one of mine behind with you



:rofl

I'd leave her up as long as you can, does she show obviously on heat signs? You could start tracking those as you come out of winter so you get an idea of when she'll be due to come in and out.


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

Wings said:


> If I'm ever up your way I'll certainly drop in for a Finn cuddle! Although I might just leave one of mine behind with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please do



he's a smoochy little baby and loves a snuggle! haha oh really?! lol we'll see about that lol

yeah will do... um I don't really know, she gets a little squealy sometimes but hasn't done that in a while, and some days she holds her tail out to the side alot but I don't know if she is just hot... she doesn't seem to show any obvious signs, what should I be looking out for?


----------



## Wings (Apr 8, 2013)

Hard to tell since it depends on the mare... and I cheat by using the stallions!

Probably best if you have a notebook or a word document and just note the date and if she was squealy, lifting the tail, winking, squirting etc and see if a pattern emerges.


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

ok thanks will do





I remember when we thought she was pregnant I used to look for those signs and didn't see anything noticeable so thats why we thougth she was preggers... lol obviously she wasn't lol. I'll try keep a better track of it. thanks for the advice Bree


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Note down all her character changes too, some have real mood swings when they are in heat.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 8, 2013)

One of the reasons I thought Bindi was pregnant and ready for a xmas foaling was because she never showed seasons signs. Even with Wazza here. Sweety on the other hand was very obvious. Haha


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Some can be REAL hussies!


----------



## Wings (Apr 8, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Some can be REAL hussies!


Like Lyric



Worst flirt EVER.

Do you think she'll grow out of it?



:rofl


----------



## countrymini (Apr 8, 2013)

I was telling one of my friends how bad Sweety was even tho she was already pregnant and my friend said she understood the girl, she was the same while pregnant. Lucky we have a good friendship, you can take the 'too much information' in your stride


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

will try look for obvious signs... Suzie is the same though, she is so hard to tell when she is in heat, oh except if I'm washing her or playing with her tail she winks at me,... I should start doing that to Penny... if she will let me lol.

thanks for the advice Ladies


----------



## Wings (Apr 8, 2013)

Some of them just aren't obvious unless you park a stallion by them, Jilla isn't even obvious then!

if only mares would make life easy on us....


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

last night was the first broadcast of the renovation job that we were a part of for the policeman that was killed at the beginning of the year...

I thought you might like to take a look



(you don't have to lol) in the middle somewhere is where Dad and our trucks are being shown there is another broadcast on tonight that is a live celebration where the wife and 3 kids come home and see the finished product....

Hopefully you will be able to see it if you are international



if anything you can laugh at our accents if you like.

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/video/

also I got some pics of my furry kids yesterday I'll try and get a chance to upload them all for you at some stage


----------



## countrymini (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw the end of it last night. Good on you guys for helping!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW Cassie! What an awesome project done with such love~~!!! I watched the whole thing, and I hope you will post the link tomorrow -- I can't wait to see what all these wonderful people have done!!

God Bless your Dad for participating in this great cause!

_And no, I didn't laugh at the accents!_


----------



## countrymini (Apr 9, 2013)

What accents Diane, they sound pretty normal to me


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Duh!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Wings (Apr 9, 2013)

Good on you guys


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW Cassie! What an awesome project done with such love~~!!! I watched the whole thing, and I hope you will post the link tomorrow -- I can't wait to see what all these wonderful people have done!!
> 
> God Bless your Dad for participating in this great cause!
> 
> _And no, I didn't laugh at the accents!_


Thank you Hayley and Diane,

Yes I definitley will



its a live show tonight and my whole family will be up there... I'm sure it will be amazing!

Dad hates any sort of public speaking and I'm so proud of how well he did!

thanks Bree


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2013)

for those who wanted to watch the follow story of the Bryson Anderson job,

here is the link





http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/video/


----------



## countrymini (Apr 10, 2013)

Watched it last night. They did such a good job.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I think I cried through almost the whole thing! Just amazing. God Bless each and every person involved in this wonderful outpouring of love!


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2013)

it as amazing to be there last night for it all! (I was part of the cheering committee lol)

it was quite emotional last night, Donna is soo strong!

her youngest boy got a bit upset he is only 10 and went to hide with his Nanna in the crowd poor little kid, its just so amazing what they have done! did you see the sandstone?! that stuff is MEGA expensive here and it was all donated. absoloutley amazing the generosity of so many people! 

I was going to post the pics of the ponies up last night but I couldn't get on here... when I go home at lunch I'll try load it up for you all





I keep looking at Melinda's new babies running around the stables LOL gosh I get so foal clucky ROFL


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

Just catching up with all this Cassie - it sounds like a wonderful thing has been done for this family!! Will be watching the posted links later in the day so I can see for myself what went on, but just wanted to say congrats to all who were involved.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2013)

Just catching up too Cassie. Wow how amazing, what kind people.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

can you guess who this is?


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

Penny!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

hehe wasn't she soo cute as a baby! <3 love her little head lol (they are pretty crappy photos my apologies, her breeder finally sent some through for me lol)

here is a horrible pic of her mum but can see the pinto in her









she also sent me a photo of Suzie as a baby, I am absoloutly horrified at the living conditions that she was in! :/ I don't know the circumstances, you could hardly tell its my pretty Suzie except for her adorable face...




here is a pic of Suzie's mum, Fenwick Tabitha and I think I have shown you a pic of Suzie's dad before, Mini World Laddie... don't know how a palomino and a black could produce a silver bay...? any ideas??


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

He was probably registered wrong. Maybe he was a silver chestnut or silver buckskin?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG Cassie. Those poor girls



Penny looks her usual adorable self but Suzie is hardly recognizable


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

hmmm possibly. Here is a pic of him anyway...


I know Renee isn't it horrible...I can't believe she sent me a pic of her in that condition! I can well believe why Penny would have trust issues after being brought up like that but Suzie is such a love bug, shows her great temperament, I was almost not going to show you the pic of Suzie but I had to let out my frustration of that pic... :/ can't believe my precious baby girl ever had to live like that



so glad they are with me now...


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

I bet he is a silver buckskin.

Suzie definitely looks like she needs some loving in that photo. Poor girl, lucky she didn't break her legs on that gate! For owners to send photos of them in this state shows they don't actually see anything wrong. Bit scarey


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know about dad, he really looks pali but he can't be if Suzie is silver bay. I am useless at colours but if he was silver buckskin I would think he would have dark legs???? Do you know anyting about grand parents Cassie?


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

The breeder down the road from me told me the only way to tell the difference between a pali and a silver buckskin is inside and the tips of their ears are darker if they're a silver buckskin. All other dark points are silver. She has the most beautiful horses. Assuming the Auzzies on here know her, she owns the Apoco D stud. Totally drool worthy.

Other thing I thought of, maybe Suzie is a dark pali. Their colour ranges quite a bit.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

oh yes Apoco D Stud, has beautiful horses!!





haha wow I have no idea LOL I sent the breeder an email asking her... but she usually takes a while to get back to me on this sort of thing... I might msg Renee (Anyssa Park) and see what she thinks... lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG!! Poor little Suz, bless her!! But I love her Momma - can see where Suzie got her sweet face from.





I'm no help with colours either so cant help you find where Suzie's silver might hve come from.

Penny looks cute, but I'm so glad you got them both home safe and loved as they deserve. Lucky girls!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

I asked Renee, and she said that black and palli can produce silver bay... crazy LOL, I wonder if there is much chance of Suzie ever throwing a palli? lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Anna, I love her mumma too! isn't she beautiful! I'm glad Suzie takes after her lol.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 22, 2013)

OH MY! I would definitely say you rescued poor Suzie.. Yikes, that is pretty daring on the breeders behalf to send you that photo. Thank goodness these babies now have you Cassie!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 22, 2013)

On the colors - yes a black and a pali can produce a silver or a silver bay - carried/passed thru the pali. Silver gene only shows on black - just like bay. So a chestnut base can carry both a bay gene and a silver gene and you'd never know without getting the silver or silver bay or testing the palomino. Then the palomino can pass both the bay and silver gene to the resulting foal and it will show up IF the base color gene on the foal received from the other parent is E (black).

So we have what we think of as a palomino, but he tests, color wise, as a silver buckskin. Ee, Aa, nCr, nZ. So, he's heterozygous black w/ bay modifier w/ cream and silver. So he's a bay with both cream and silver, making him a silver buckskin. His sire is a cremello (not color tested) and his dam is a heterozygous black, homozygous silver.






His 1/2 sister (same cremello sire out of a palomino mare) is a chestnut base, with 1 bay gene and two creme genes. ee, Aa, CrCr. Since she's a red base, you can't see her bay coloring. SO, she will pass on her little "e", her "Cr" to every foal but can also pass on her bay modifier - "A" or her non bay "a". If she's bred to a black horse and gets the "E" - the resulting foal could be a buckskin or a smoky black depending on the bay modifier... A black horse can be either homozygous black or heterozygous black - EE or Ee. If her foal gets the "e", then that foal would be a palomino - even if it also got the "A" - which doesn't show up on ee or red base.











Since our silver mare of the colt above is tested "aa" (no bay), the bay gene is carried by their cremello sire! I don't know that the palomino dam of our cremello mare has been color tested.

Colors are a lot of fun! It took me a long, long time to understand that a chestnut could carry bay genes and not show it... Not until I understood that bay acted just like silver (only displays on black but can still be passed onto resulting offspring), did I finally wrap my mind around a chestnut producing a bay when bred to black... Actually I used to think that a chestnut bred to black always produced bay - but then that's been proven not true,





The above mare could carry silver. Her test is with her paperwork and I don't have it handy and can't remember if we had her tested for silver. But don't recall her parents having silver either...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

cool thanks for the colour advice Paula



and for the pics! I love all the different colours too



its so very fascinating! love it all!


----------



## Wings (Apr 26, 2013)

Paula has it all very right  I reckon the dad is hiding silver.

At least you know Suzie has a red gene, she'd have to with a pali father. Although she won't be able to produce a pali without getting the sire to contribute the cream gene as it doesn't skip generations.

Can't believe the conditions she was living in! Poor Suzie


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

oh wasn't it horrible Bree



I still can't believe she sent the pics to me!





ok so I was talking to my friend who breeds miniature ponies and showed her a pic of Wade (the boy Suzie is going to) and she think they have a good chance of producing a pali! (while I would absoloutly love a pali) how would these two colours produce a palomino? 





(so confused right now) these are the colour results I get... lol

33.33% -
*Chestnut * 29.17% -
*Silver Bay * 29.17% -
*Bay * 4.17% -
*Silver Black * 4.17% -
*Black *


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

Perhaps she's confusing silver dilution with cream dilution?

But I'm with you, I see NO chance of pali. But a 100% chance of CUTE



I can't wait to see this little pony baby!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

Wings said:


> Perhaps she's confusing silver dilution with cream dilution?
> 
> But I'm with you, I see NO chance of pali. But a 100% chance of CUTE
> 
> ...


haha thanks Bree, lol she got me so confused (secretly I was hoping there may have been something I had missed lol but I didn't think so)

haha yes I think so too



I just looove Wade's head! 


another friend of mine and I are going to go up sometime in the next few weeks. to meet him in person and check out his movement etc, wish I could do that with the stallion that Penny's going to but that would kinda be a big drive LOL

oh and here is a pic of his little filly, isn't she adorable!
she is a silver bay (her mum is very similar looking to suzie)


----------



## countrymini (Apr 29, 2013)

He definately is a cute man. Perfect match for Suzie





Since mini ponies are more stockier than mini horses does that give them more strength? As in carrying children? My hubby reckons I should get Bindi broken in one day (hate that word) to carry little kids but even tho she is small horse she's still pretty fine boned. Not sure if she would be strong enough.


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

I usually recommend the ponies to people who want leadrein equines. Thicker bones and shorter backs are a good combination for weight bearing. With the horses I'd only ever recommend the taller and heavier small horse/little horse height ranges. For example you'd never put a kid on my Special but he is right up on small horse height, but if she was less flighty you would put a kid on Jilla (Tilly's mum) who I'm convinced has some traditional English Shetland sitting close in her bloodlines.

Now harness on the other hand! I'll be putting my itty bitty Dreamy into harness without any concerns  In fact wouldn't Suzie and Bindi look beautiful in harness? (hint hint



)

Cassie that filly needs to be snuggled non stop



The ponies just do "cute" that step better then the horses! Just don't tell my guys I said that!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

Wings said:


> I usually recommend the ponies to people who want leadrein equines. Thicker bones and shorter backs are a good combination for weight bearing. With the horses I'd only ever recommend the taller and heavier small horse/little horse height ranges. For example you'd never put a kid on my Special but he is right up on small horse height, but if she was less flighty you would put a kid on Jilla (Tilly's mum) who I'm convinced has some traditional English Shetland sitting close in her bloodlines.
> 
> Now harness on the other hand! I'll be putting my itty bitty Dreamy into harness without any concerns  In fact wouldn't Suzie and Bindi look beautiful in harness? (hint hint
> 
> ...


yeah I agree with you Bree, I would have no problems (and have done so) with having little kids on Suzie's back of course ones that I have no problem lifting but I wouldn't consider putting a kid on Penny, and she is a small horse and heavier set then alot that are out at the moment... but I would no way put a kid on Finn he is just too little and besides the fact he is to young I think he is a bit too fine... it really depends on the horse/ pony, I have heaps of friends who have mini ponies as leading rein mounts the kids have great fun with them.

haha oh dear Bree! lol I don't know if I'm going to go into the harness side of thing to be honest, while I think Suzie has a trot that would look amazing in harness (or so I have been tol) I just don't have much interest in it... performance now thats something I like



was having fun with Finn the other day but I'm dying to get Penny over some jumps again LOL

oh doesn't she just! when my friend sent me that pic I had to stop myself from jumping in my car and heading straight over there to snuggle her! lol oh and the 'cute' thing is soo true! haha mini horses are beautiful but mini ponies are CUTE to the max lol and are absoloute love bugs (well my two are) lol Penny is a love bug too but once she has had enough of you she will wander off, Suzie and Finn as long as your out there with you they are by your side demanding love and scratches lol.

anyway I must be tired, I'm good at rambling today (either that or I'm trying to sidetrack myself from work woops naughty cassie...)


----------



## countrymini (Apr 29, 2013)

Very naughty lol.

Sounds like I might need to buy a pony, poor me ^o^


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

I think colour is a factor to consider Cassie when breeding, I know you can't order what you want but you can steer clear from what you don't like. I am not a red fan myself even though I love a bay. You still have time to think about it so do some window shopping.



If you still choose this little guy then you will know you made the perfect choice cos you shopped around.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree Renee



I don't heaps love chestnuts (but having Penny its growing on me LOL) i'm hoping for a silver bay, but as Suzie hasn't produced one to my knowledge as yet I don't think my chances are very good... she has had a chestnut pinto filly and Finn and I don't know what colour her first baby was... I know that was a filly also... there is my other friends gorgeous little bay stallion that I would love to put Suzie to, the one that got Supreme at the royal, but her mum doesn't want her to put him to outside mares... but maybe I should still ask her... I don't know how much the fee would be for him but he is gorgeous! then there is a silver bay stallion that another friend of mine owns who also wins alot! but he is a bit long in the head and I think I need to go something more compact for Suzie, she has a young minimal pinto silver bay colt but he isn't old enough to breed with yet... lol I think either Wade or Storm would be the best option for Suzie to get a more compact pony type...

sorry I'm rambling again, off to bed night all. oh the owner of the stallion Penny is going to sent me a new pic of him


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, no chance of a pali with these breeding for Suzie!

A gorgeous boy for Penny!!! Just so handsome!


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

If Suz has had a chestnut before then that confirms she has a red gene. Since Wade can only give a red gene (chestnuts being double red) then you're relying on Suzie to pass her black gene along with or without her agouti. I do love him as a conformation/type match but I do agree colour is important, when you factor in her red you have a 50% chance of a chestnut. Up to you how you feel about that


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

haha I know its so hard! he is the perfect conformation type for Suzie I think, I just wish he was a different colour... hmmm

this is Storm, I'm sure I've show a pic of him before...


what do you think of his conformation to pair with Suzie? I'm going to msg Sarah (his owner just to see if she would offer his service to me...)


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

I think he is horrid, SO horrid that I volunteer to let him hide in my paddocks 



:rofl





He is a DARLING and would also compliment her well.

You ALMOST have me wishing I had my own pony to play with!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHA maybe we should do a swap hey? LOL when Suzie's new baby comes along you can have that one





waiting to hear back from Sarah, this is Storms first foaling season and I know she wanted to get her own babies out of him (to make sure he produces as good as him) before he goes to outside mares... but she may just make an exception for me I'm hoping



lol his service fee would probably be more expensive then Wade's he has one supreme pony at Sydney Royal two years in a row LOL

I'll let you know what I hear back


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

If I go over to the Dark Side and pinch a pony I'll keep you in mind





Have to applaud the owner for being careful with him! But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

Wings said:


> If I go over to the Dark Side and pinch a pony I'll keep you in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha do





yeah I totally agree, and I think its a good decision to make, as so many people just get their stallions straight out there.

without thinking of colour... who do you think is nicer?


----------



## countrymini (Apr 29, 2013)

Aw they both look lovely! How can you pick? lol At least with the other boy you can see the foals he has produced where if your friends mum said yes you wouldn't know what Storm is going to give you. But looking at him, how could he possibly go wrong lol


----------



## Wings (Apr 29, 2013)

Hard choice, the photo of the bay is a bit more flattering due to the angle it's been taken at and you can see his neck.

Both are lovely examples of true mini pony type!

If you have to choose then take a good look at Suzie, ask yourself where she is weak and if the stallions are strong in that area. Wade has the advantage of foals on the ground so you can see if his foals are also strong in those qualities.


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks girls



I guess the biggest factor will be whether Sarah will even let me put Suzie in foal to Storm, LOL I think both would produce an amazing foal!



I just want to go and check out Wade's movement and see him in person... thanks for the help Bree and Hayley


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Good choice Cassie, go and see Wade in person before you even worry about the bay, then take it from there.


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

I've heard back from Sarah, and she is sticking with what she said earlier, she wants to see what Storm will produce before letting him out to outside mares which is fair enough I totally understand





will probably go up and see Wade after the show I'm taking Suzie to in 3 weeks time





Thanks Renee


----------



## countrymini (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh well. Maybe next year then


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Destiny is pulling you to a Wade baby



Suzie + Wade = Suzade. ROFL


----------



## Wings (Apr 30, 2013)

Well there's always later on


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha oh dear Renee!!! Yes it is lol (though I don't know if I'd call the baby Suzade lol she might get picked on at school lol)

I'm sure that sarah will let me put suzie to storm if I ask in a few years time


----------



## cassie (May 5, 2013)

bit of a stupid question... but when a mare is on heat does their hoohaa get elongated or more relaxed at all? I guess I'm just trying to work out the signs to know when she is in heat, have NO idea if this is one of them LOL. help?


----------



## countrymini (May 5, 2013)

haha, sorry can''t help. Sweety was obvious and Bindi doesnt show and I never worked it out. Will be interesting to see what 'hidden' signs they have.


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Since I always had stallions here, I could just walk a stallion past a girl, and she would squat and squirt! Simple as pie -- unless you don't have a boy around! LOL


----------



## cassie (May 5, 2013)

haha thanks Diane, lol no I don't have a boy around lol have just been trying to note any signs so I have more of an idea what time in the month I should get her up to Tamworth... the owner of the stallion said she would do that, present Penny to Banner every day and until she is ready (they will be handbred as Banner is so tiny




lol


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Probably best that you send her up Cassie, as it will also give her time to get settled in to her new surroundings.





Because we also have boys, we do the same as Diane and lead a boy down past the mare's field and watch carefully for 'reactions'. !!


----------



## Wings (May 6, 2013)

I use the boys as well so I get nice and clear signs... except from Ashanti! She is Miss Subtle Pants even with the stallions around.

The boys make working out heat cycles SO handy.


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

hi all,

got some pics last weekend of the horses and thought I would share them with you



they are all getting fluffy, and Finn got to go out in the big big paddock for the first time (was hoping for a bit of excitement running around etc... but of course straight to eating, which you will see in the pics LOL)





(Suzie had just had a bath hence the halter)


when I first let Finn out in the big paddock I kept a halter and lead on him to make sure he would be ok, these both came off before I left them














more in the next post


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

my precious Suzie Q we are going to a show this weekend



she will be going in 3 maybe 4 classes



taking my big camera and hoping to get some good pics of my pretty girl.

my beautiful big boy Kingston







and our special little Casper


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

yesterday Smartie gave us a big scare!

I had just brought him in from the big paddock and fed him Dad was using the loader in the other paddock so I left him in the side paddock. Dad said he would move him after he had finished.
I went back down to work to do the tills and when I came back up Dad said we had to go find Smartie, he spooked, bolted crashed through the gate and was in the big paddocks it was dark now and we had to try find him make sure he wasn't hurt (he got spooked by Dad using the loader... a bit strange as Dad uses it all the time and he doesn't care, I think as it got dark his eyesight etc wasn't as good and he freaked out) anyway I'm freaking out and Dad and I go looking for him, I was calling him and he is so beautiful he slowly walked up to me and let me lead him back to the stables (he didn't have a halter on and was still so scared)

took him up to the stable and put a halter on him.

Dad held him while I checked him over he was quite stiff and sore but luckily no signs of cuts or breaks etc, I gave him some bute and some feed and put him to bed... poor bubba.

this morning he was a little sore not too bad and as the day went on he got better, he is now not lame at all thank goodness! we were sooo lucky he didn't hurt himself...

here are the pics of the damage he did to the gate... poor Smartie...

the gate this morning... we are not sure if he tried to jump it, or just couldn't stop... 
the gate is usually bolted to the fence on the RH side...


the post...


the gate...








Smartie feeling alot better out in the big paddock this morning.

We are so lucky that the gate broke off the hinge otherwise I think it would be alot worse


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Poor silly guy



I am so glad he is feeling o.k Cassie, you must have been so frightened. The girls look great and Finn is just soooo adorable





Sending hugs and prayers for Smartie and for your show this weekend.


----------



## atotton (May 14, 2013)

Great photos, lovely animals!


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

Poor Smartie. Just so fortunate that gate gave-way. Whew!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

The pictures are fabulous Cassie - they all look so well and happy. I love the ones of Kingston, he is just so beautiful





Goodness that must have been really scarey for you Cassie! Poor Smartie - so glad he escaped serious injury, bless him.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2013)

Boy oh Boy, smartie got lucky there didnt he. Glad he's o.k. but geeze how scarey for you both. Cassie your fur kids look awesome. Dont let my horses see Smarties pasture or they will be on the first flight out of here. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2013)

Poor Smartie and poor you! What a scare!

The others look awesome though


----------



## misty'smom (May 14, 2013)

Oh Cassie poor Smartie and what a scare for you!! Happy to hear he is OK!! These fur babies can really give our nerves a work out at times!

Love seeing all your pictures!! Finn is adorable!!



Kingston and Casper look so sweet! Kingston is a big boy!! We have a chocolate Lab Abigail she is 7 months and growing, wondering how big she will get!!


----------



## countrymini (May 14, 2013)

Ouch, so glad Smartie is ok.

Love the photos, very cute


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, yes as you know Smartie is my special boy! I was totally freaking out! so very glad that the post broke. Can't imagine how much worse it could have been if not. was so happy when I heard him walking up to me.

misty's mom, Kingston had the biggest paws when he was a puppy lol we always knew he would be big, love my big bubba so much! he gave me a scare also today he is 13 years old I was home for lunch and heard all this noise on the verandah, Kingston was down and couldn't stand up. he was shaking his head side to side and I don't think he could see.... seemed like a seizure he kept shaking and was so scary! I stayed with him and after a few minutes he was ok... was so worried. don't know what I'll do when I lose my big man.

a pic I took of a bird we have here called an "Ibis" pretty proud of this pic


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

What a fantastic picture Cassie - well caught!

Poor Kingston, I suppose at his great age he may well have the odd funny turn - just like us human oldies do - hope it was just a one off and he will be fine from now on bless him.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Great pic Cassie



Sorry to hear that Kingston had a funny turn, bless him


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful picture Cassie! Well caught!

Sorry Kingston had a bad turn. Hopefully all is well for the pretty boy!


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2013)

Miss Suzie princess all snuggly and warm in her rugs after her bath ready for the show tomorrow...






nervous but very excited for the show. Going in 5 classes and hoping to have an awesome day





will let you know how we go





oh and thankyou for your kind words for my beautiful kingston. He is 100% better as Anna said it must have been an age thing... so glad he is better though. It was very scary.


----------



## countrymini (May 17, 2013)

Suzie looks so cuddly, just want to squeeze her!!! Good luck tomorrow, I''m sure you''ll have loads of fun!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2013)

Just wanted to wish you good luck Cassie - go Suzie, strut your stuff and you will knock 'em dead!!


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

Best of luck at the show~~~!!! I can't wait to hear how everyone loved our little girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 17, 2013)

Good luck today Cassie. Suzi is already a winner around here but a couple extra ribbons are always wonderful. I hope Kensington is doing better. Great bird picture..you captured it perfectly!


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

Look at our little pink princess good luck to you both, we all know she is a winner so try to have fun and not be too nervous.

You have a big fan club her Suzie.


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

SURE DO!


----------



## countrymini (May 19, 2013)

Cassie, wasn't the show yesterday? You've had almost 24hours to recover so I'm wondering where the photos are


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 19, 2013)

I was wondering too......did you sleep in Suzis pretty sash? hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2013)

Come on Cassie, don't make me start bugging you by posting Thelwell cartoons all over your fb wall! (And you know I'd do that



)


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2013)

Hi guys sorry for not posting earlier lol

Been a crazy weekend I had a 3000 word essay I had to finish yesterday I got 2898 words done and my laptop crashed and auto save didn't auto save



I lost 1500 words and had to start again but of a stressful day lol

I have pics from the show



need to go through them all yet if I get lots done on my next assignment ill done them tonight.

Results from the show we had a fun day though a little disappointed that suzie didn't place higher (you get that's sometimes) she we got 3rd in best presented pony n handler out of 7 was really excited about that, but it went downhill from there. Mare 4 years and over class she did a beautiful workout and was standing up so nicely and got 4th.... Our of 4



(others on the day said she deserved to get 2nd) she then went in the taffy class and there was 11 in the class! She didn't place but I didn't expect her to... She then went in classic head another big class was hoping she might get a ribbon but she didn't place. Classic trot, I was hoping for something here as suzies movement is her biggest assett i don't know if i have show you girls suzies movement..,and she did a perfect workout but she didn't place





I wouldn't be disappointed if the ponies were better than her as I know she isn't the best pony type, but she is a nice pony and was a lot nicer than some of the others the judge went for.

The judge was a mini horse judge though and was going for the very fine plain type ponies rather than the true heavier set ponies. We had a very fun day though and mum came to watch me at my first show so that was really nice



was hoping she would do better as I was going to have this the last show suzie went to before putting her in foal, but I may go to the amps championships now with her in October ill just see.

Thanks for all the kind words for my suzie munchkin I guess not everyone thinks she is the star we know her to be. But you get that sometimes





Wow sorry for the novel lol

Will put up pics hopefully tonight for you all


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 20, 2013)

All I can say is the judge needed glasses!! Cassie, the fact that you put in the time to get suzi all pretty ( it doesnt take much ) and do all your practicing YOUR A HERO IN MY BOOK!! I think all my horses are just perfect( insert wink here ) and wouldnt want anyone telling me otherwise....thats why i dont show LOL. Sometimes its all the fun before the kiss that means the most!! I hope you enjoyed visiting with other mini friends and had a nice day no matter what the ribbons show. Sorry to hear about your essay...that would have just set me for a loopie!! Isnt that the way...your almost finished and crash *&(^%$!!!!

I would still enjoy seeing pictures. Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Wings (May 20, 2013)

I hate the finer pony trend, I'm adamant I want my ponies to look like PONIES and not slightly dumpier horses. Shame they couldn't grab a pony judge from somewhere as they are usually easier to find then a horse judge!

Give Suz a smooch from me, I still know she's awesome


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks girls



I'm fine about it really, being used to big horse judging I know that some will like your pony and some won't. But as you say bree, they should of had two judges the poor mini horse ppl had to be there for 7:30am for measuring then wait till 12 before the horse classes even started!

Ill try and put the pics up tonight if I get a chance, started my last subject for my course and its massive :/ yuck lol so I may not be on here very much the next few days... I have 10 days to get it finished so have to knuckle down lol

Ill give suzie smooches from all of you


----------



## countrymini (May 20, 2013)

Well we all know she's a winner! Looking forward to photos


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Cassie I am so sorry your computer crashed



I know just how you feel as it happened to me during a really hard translation. It makes you want to throw the darn thing out the window.

Suzie had a little set back that is all, we all know she is a number one


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Suzie didn't do as well as she deserved to do - what were the judges thinking of?? Would love to see your pics when you get your computer up and running again - crashes are the pits arn't they!!


----------



## cassie (May 21, 2013)

Thanks girls





yeah its all good. I guess the annoying part is that I was hoping to make that the last show she went to before giving her a break and putting her into foal in October, but I think I'll take her to a few more in September October now just for the fun of it





Computer is back up and running yay! 3074 word essay completed emailed off and marked and I got really good results phew





I have been madly doing my assignments as soon as I get home I work on them, this subject is really hard





my brother turned 18 a few weeks ago and we are having his party this sunday night



his theme is Hollywood. should be fun but I have no idea what to wear LOL any clues my friends? 

I will try and get those pics up for you all.


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

You know what always looks cool for dress up parties, is dressing up like one of those ladies from the 1920s. I reckon they look awesome and sooooo old hollywood.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

How did the party go Cassie? Hope you are all recovering ok after the celebrations???? What did you end up wearing and can we expect some pictures soon ..................... please!!


----------



## cassie (May 27, 2013)

haha thanks Hayley




we had Andrews party last night... man I am so dead right now LOL barely stayed awake all day lol. it was a great night! Mum went as a 1920's girl, Dad was dressed as Zorro. I was Alice in wonderland



Russell was Paparazzi (seeing as he is brilliant at photography it was a fitting costume) Andrew (birthday boy turning18) was Kung Fu Panda, looked amazing!

and Jonny my lil bro was a Jedi from star wars





we had about 50 ppl all up at our house and the party was a great success! when Russell does the pictures I'll put some up for you all



we had a massive bon fire and we set up an outdoor cinema on our garage and we watched captain america, Andrew's girlfriend Holly made this amazing cake! Renee you would love it! and we had all hollywood theme decorations etc.

The horses were moved far away from the bonfire and were happy eating lots of grass lol it was a great night.

p.s don't worry I haven't forgotten about pics of Suzie from the show.... I have 4 days to finish my course got one more project to finish and I'm done lol phew! big celebrations then I think lol.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

It sounds fabulous Cassie, cant wait for the pics and those of Suzie too!

Good luck with your final project.


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

oops, i was a little bit late posting. Here I was thinking you meant this coming Sunday haha. Sounds like you had fun, can't wait to see the costumes! AND Suzie


----------



## cassie (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Anna and Hayley



it was great fun! if I get lots on my project done tonight I'll try get the pics of Suzie up for you. Russell is almost finished editing the pics so I should be able to get those up for you in the next few days...

Tomorrow night we are going to CAVALIA! so excited! Mum, Dad my best friend Rebekah and her Mum are going! its going to be amazing, so excited! we got really good seats as wel so we are pumped! will let you all know how that goes on Wednesday...

anyway I'm procrastinating lol back to my project!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Cavalia ??? Sorry Cassie, I know I'm slow/behind the times but, could you please explain!! But whatever 'it' is, I hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Hi Cassie, sorry I have got behind reading



I was alone all weekend with just Alby so we were out and about doing stuff. I am glad your brother's party was a success and I can't wait to see the pics.





Keep up the hard work with your project as not long to go now.


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Cavalia is AMAZING Cassie! You will LOVE it!!!

Pretty sure you saw my madly excited ravings after I went! ENJOY!!!

Anna this is Cavalia





http://www.cavalia.net/en/cavalia-show


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

I had no idea either, Anna, but it looks wonderful!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

WOW!! That looks fantastic!! No need to tell you to enjoy yourself Cassie! Wish I was there with you.





Thanks Bree.


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2013)

Wish I was you Cassie, would love to go and see that!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Wow, it looks great. Have fun for us too


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

Cassie you are going to love love love it......saw it about 4 yrs. ago in Boston but there is a new one now that they say is even better..most likely the one you will see.You walk out with your jaw dropped on your boobies...its amazing and it really gets your blood pumping to get home and work w/your own horses!!....well at least for a week it did for me..lol

The party sounds like a huge success..cant wait for pictures


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

Would that be Odysseo Heidi? I want them to bring it out so badly! This one is still the 'original' Cavalia, but ever since they started they've had horses and people retiring out so by now it's a new cast. I hope the huge success of Cavalia justifies the massive quarantine costs for bringing out so they come out again!!

I know what you mean about being really pumped to come home and work.... 'cept I had nothing to ride!



So Spesh had to play liberty with me to make up for it


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 27, 2013)

Yes, Cavalia was the one I saw.....I always wondered what they did about quarantines and what it would cost and all the logistics just to fly them all. And Im not sure but I think they only did 1 or 2 shows in Eastern U.S. but not positive.

I would love to take all the retired horses here to live out their golden years.

Diana and Anna you can see a bunch of videos on Youtube


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2013)

They retire them all out on their farm in Canada, a few retire with their trainers/riders. A great example of responsible management!

I agree though, I'd love for them to come and stay here with me to play with!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

I flew several times with the show jumpers, the amount of paper work was a nightmare but we didn't have to stay in quarantine. I never went down under though, just Europe and the USA

I would love to go and see this show, I wonder if it will come to Europe any time soon?


----------



## cassie (May 28, 2013)

OH MY GOSH!!! it was amazing!!! loved every minute!! absoloutley incredible! if it comes to your guys countries again you should definitley go and see it! we got to go behind and see the stables as well which was amazing the horses are gorgeous!
and they have a cute little mini horse stallion named Trubador (yes his name is bigger then he is LOL) and he is like Penny's twin! LOL I told him he could come and live with me and make pretty babies with Penny LOL his role in the show is to chase one guy from one end of the arena to the next about 10 seconds but soooo cute! lol

they have so many different breeds even had an Australian stock horse in there




everything was incredible about it. I can see why you loved it so much Bree and Heidi, so brilliant!



LittleRibbie said:


> Cassie you are going to love love love it......saw it about 4 yrs. ago in Boston but there is a new one now that they say is even better..most likely the one you will see.You walk out with your jaw dropped on your boobies...its amazing and it really gets your blood pumping to get home and work w/your own horses!!....well at least for a week it did for me..lol
> The party sounds like a huge success..cant wait for pictures


I wanted to jump on Smartie right then and there!!!!!  lol to bad it was midnight by the time we got home pitch black foggy and freezing LOL. such an amazing experience



I got a few pics of Cavalia so I'll post them up tonight along with the ones of Suzie...
I FINISHED MY DIPOMA!!!!!  yahoo so excited! submitted my last assignment yesterday and as long as I pass ( I think I should...) I'm done! so exciting!



Wings said:


> They retire them all out on their farm in Canada, a few retire with their trainers/riders. A great example of responsible management!
> 
> I agree though, I'd love for them to come and stay here with me to play with!


some of them they adopt out to people who have interest in them, someone asked the question last night



if they are in that part of the world and a horse is ready to retire you fill out an application form and they come check out your facilities etc and they give you the horse! amazing!! 

they are such beautiful horses!

Just so you guys know, they had to spend 31 days in quarantine!!! before they were allowed here in Australia, apparantley the most they have had before was 6 days LOL I guess we like to keep our country safe, so as Bree said, I hope they get enough sales to make it worth their while! it was amazing Hayley you should go


----------



## countrymini (May 28, 2013)

How long are they in Australia for? And are they only in Sydney? Sounds amazing


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

they are in Australia for as long as they have shows



after they finish here in Sydney they are going to Melbourne, then if they get enough tickets they will go to Perth and then Adelaide they were up in Queensland at first and that was a great success



it's their first time coming to Australia (and no wonder with the quarantine lol)


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

So happy for you Cassie




well done for the good work at school. I am glad you enjoyed last night, I hope they come to Italy


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2013)

So glad you enjoyed the show Cassie - it looked amazing from the videos! Hope it comes to the UK sometime (after Italy maybe?)

Well done with your diploma - I'm sure you will pass, you deserve to after all your hard work!!


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations with your diploma -- I'm sure you'll do just fine after all that hard work!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Huge congrats on you diploma Cassie!! Great job!!

Ive always admired the Australian gov't and how they treat their citizens so its no wonder they are doing the same with animals being brought in from other areas/countries. I think the U.S. can learn a lot from Australias way of doing things.


----------



## countrymini (May 29, 2013)

I should've gone when they were in QLD



Sydney is 9 hours from here! haha


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2013)

I flew up to QLD to see it.. they announced that show before the others and I was so scared I'd miss out if I didn't jump on it





Gad I did though as tickets have been very hard to get even when they open new shows! Totally worth it though.

I have a love/hate relationship with this countries quarantine. It keeps us really safe but it also makes it a nightmare to import, worth it overall but a bit of a pain at times.

Congrats with the diploma!!


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

oh Hayley!!!! yes you should have!





thank you everyone, I received my marks back and I passed



very exciting! I didn't get a chance to put the pictures up yesterday as mum went down to canberra for the night so I had to cook dinner etc, I made a yummy chocolate pudding for Dad and the boys and I



it was yummy!
the gold bits on the top is crushed up crunchy bar yum!!


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2013)

Yummy!!!


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2013)

seeing Melinda's beautiful pics on her thread made me remember that I was going to show you some of Australia's landscape



Russell for his Major for Graphic design is doing landscape photography! he is amazing and I love showing off his talent so I thought I would share





The first ones are from a trip that he did. He went to a place called the Entrance (the Aussies here should know where that is



) its about a 2 hour drive from whre we live, he woke up at 3am to get there for sunrise. crazy child I know, it was worth it though, take a look at the pics!

Australia's beautiful coast!






















he also took a trip to a place called little beach and got some incredible pics here are two







and I don't know if you all have heard of our beautiful blue mountains or the "three sisters" he went for a trip up there (again another early morning rise lol)








these are the three sisters



amazing!


----------



## misty'smom (May 29, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful!! Love the coastal shots, sunrise is the best photo-op time!!!! I have heard about the 3 sisters, breathtaking pictures!

Would LOVE to see your Australia one day!


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

Great pics! I love the Blue Mountains


----------



## countrymini (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful photos. Why we decide to go overseas for holidays is beyond me


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Beautiful photos. Why we decide to go overseas for holidays is beyond me


That's why I don't





Although Iceland could tempt me for some reason


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures Cassie! I, too, love the coastlines and the mountains. And yes, Iceland......beautiful from the pictures I've seen......we'd be reading about the new Marlanoc Icies Stud there !


----------



## lexischase (May 30, 2013)

The photos are absolutely stunning Cassie! I have wanted to travel to Australia since I was about 5 years old, one day I will!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Cassie a big hug and congratultions for passing your exams



your parents must be very proud





Those pics are amazing, your brother is very talented.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful photography!! I love the 3 sisters photo...Australia is sure on my bucket list for places to visit!


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

Many congratulations on passing those exams Cassie and getting your Diploma - brilliant, well done you!!





Your brother's pictures are just stunning, please tell him that the Aunties think that he is very talented! And that choccy pud looked so YUMMY!!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Can you post choccy pudding??


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm so proud of my little big bro (he is younger then me but much taller than me, hence the little big bro ) LOL
if anyone comes to australia you must most definitely visit us! and anyone is more than welcome to stay



we have room.



lexischase said:


> The photos are absolutely stunning Cassie! I have wanted to travel to Australia since I was about 5 years old, one day I will!


oh Lexi if you ever get over here you have to let me know! I would love to meet you!! 



Eagle said:


> Can you post choccy pudding??


haha ummmm don't know how well that would go... how about I send you the recipe?


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2013)

That would be great Cassie, thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll type it up tonight for you Renee, sorry for disappearing again end of month start of new month crazy times lol

I have a question... my Finnley bug has diarrhea (sp) / scours... he has only got it the last few days he is still happy but he has it quite bad this morning I noticed (it was too cold to wash his back end properly this morning but when I go home for lunch soon I'm going to give him a good wash but what can I do to help?

cirumstances... I have just moved them all into new paddocks... Suzie and Finn stay in a smaller paddock with not much grass at night and get turned into a big paddock with heaps of grass during the day. Finn pigs out and always comes back to bed with a massive tummy... but he still eats his dinner and wanders around fine.
As he is so prone to colicing and has a delicate tummy I want to be careful but its just so odd that he is getting this and I don't know what to do...

they are due for worming this week so I might worm them a little early just in case.

Do you girls have any suggestions for what I could do? is there something I am doing wrong? too much or too little?
they get a handful of oaten, lucerne and breeda morning and night (don't need much as they go out and occassionally a small chunk of hay... help?


----------



## countrymini (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't had this problem with the my girls so cant help there. We had a couple of goats get it that were back to normal after worming and one time the cows we had started eating the weeds in the new paddock and got it bad and were fine when we took them back out. Hope he feels better soon for you


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Hayley


----------



## chandab (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the pics your scenery is beautiful.

I realize they have plenty to eat going out to pasture, but since Finn seems to over indulge after being in at night, give them a small feed of hay before going out, so he doesn't feel so hungry when he gets out there. I don't know if this will work for him or not; but its what my FIL does after his horses (saddle and drafts) have been in for any length of time and then go back on grass, he has never slowly worked them out to grass, just dumps them out and he's never had a case of laminitis in his own horses (just one new horse that came from someone else) and rarely (if any) tummy troubles. [i'm more cautious than he is, probably ridiculously so, but his horses look fabulous, so it obviously works for him.]


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2013)

Too much new grass is causing it Cassie, you need to get that grass eaten off (cows?) before letting him get near it! Also if you are still trying to watch Suzie's weight - for that possible late show or even before she goes to stud ('fat' mares are often more difficult to get in foal) then she should be kept away from too much grass too. Chanda's idea might work to try to stop him gorging himself, but if he is the type to 'gorge' then he will gorge regardless. LOL!!

I would not worm while his tummy is upset either. Naughty Finn making life complicated for everyone!


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Chanda,

Thank you for the info



I will try that! the reason why I put him in at night as he is an absoloute guts! and will just eat and eat and eat and eat until he is so bloated! (I don't know of any other ways of restricting how much he gives him without putting a grazing muzzle on which I would absoloutley hate to do! )

at lunch time I gave him a good was hand wormed him and Suzie, I'll worm Penny and Smartie tonight as they are harder to worm. Suzie eats it and will put her mouth over the nozzle of the wormer quite happily and goes looking for more. crazy girl! LOL Smartie and Penny on the other hand hate it lol.

any other suggestions on what I could do to stop Finn from gutsing down his food? I was thinking of buying one of those slow feed hay bags they look really good and I have heard good things about them but they are a bit pricey lol otherwise should I just keep him in mowed paddocks with short grass? its quite funny the biggest horse I have I can't get enough food into him he has 15 acres of beautiful grass to munch on and still isn't as heavy as I would like him and yet the smallest little munchkin well he would have no problem eating me out of house and home!


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2013)

oh Anna and I posted at the same time LOL.

Is it bad that I already wormed him?

ok I might mow another section of another paddock and put them in there if you think that is best...





Suzie's weight is fine, she knows when she is full and she isn't going to any shows at the moment closer to October I'll put her on a stricter diet but I'm enjoying just letting them be horses at the moment...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2013)

It shouldn't hurt him Cassie, but it is never a good idea to worm when a horse already has a tummy upset. Just keep a good eye on him! It would help if you could mow the paddock - mow it very close - as this would help stop him getting too much 'bulk' into his system too quickly!


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2013)

ok thank you for the help Anna. So much I still have to learn



lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with Anna, we know Finn is delicate so best not to risk it with him. I would keep him on short grass just to be safe. As Anna said keep a close eye on him and make a note to not worm him again if he is feeling a little rough. He is regularly wormed so he should be fine but worming can upset their tummies if they are heavily infested.

Sending hugs to Finn


----------



## Wings (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd knock the grass back with cows and then let them out to munch. Or just keep them in smaller paddocks with hay, especially since Finn is a bit delicate.

I just got a new type of hay bag to try and slow Pallidon down (he and Finn must be sharing gutsing tips!) and I'll let you know how it goes, might suit Finn as well.


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

Wings said:


> I'd knock the grass back with cows and then let them out to munch. Or just keep them in smaller paddocks with hay, especially since Finn is a bit delicate.
> 
> I just got a new type of hay bag to try and slow Pallidon down (he and Finn must be sharing gutsing tips!) and I'll let you know how it goes, might suit Finn as well.


Thank you girls, Finn is alot happier today



and has no signs of diarrohea so thats a relief. haha cows what cows? LOL they are across in Uncle Ron's paddocks and you can't even see them there is so much grass!! LOL they are having the time of their lives once the ground dries up I'll mow



I only let Finn and Suzie out for a few hours yesterday and just gave them hay today... I want to mow another paddock to put them in but we had 50mm of rain over the weekend so no chance of mowing at the moment :/

almost ready to put the pics of Suzie up for you girls lol going through them last night and deleted the bad ones

Bree is is a slow feeder? oh please do let me know! it would be great for Suzie as well, I always spread the hay around quite a bit so it takes them a bit longer to eat and they still guzzle it down! (though Suzie isn't as bad as Finn lol)


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.thinaircanvas.com/nibblenet/picturesframe.htm

these are the hay bags I was looking into...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out this pony stuffing his face with a slow feeder


----------



## countrymini (Jun 5, 2013)

hahahaha yup, he's got that bag worked out


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

thats heaps cool thanks Renee





I think it would be a good thing to have in the stables also as it would make the hay last longer



and hopefully encourage them to eat more slowly lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

finally, here are the pics of Suzie from the AMHS show



hope you like them.



















more in next post


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

click on the picture to make it bigger


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

Look at her sweet little face





/monthly_06_2013/post-43723-0-10749700-1370421291_thumb.jpg

Look at you two here Cassie





/monthly_06_2013/post-43723-0-03267100-1370421557_thumb.jpg

I am so glad you had a fun day and who cares if the judges didn't see what we see. She is our winner


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the pics of our beautiful Suzie - yes Renee, that is just a fabulous one of her head and she certainly has a really nice active action, my two fav pics too!!






Had a big laugh at that pony eating from the slow feeder - he's stuffing himself more quickly than my 'biggies' used to from their normal haynets! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 5, 2013)

Gorgeous photos Cassie, and I agree with Renee. Who cares about what the judges think, she looks awesome!


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2013)

My fav pony girl!!!



:wub Give her a smooch from me.

Cassie this is what Pallidon is testing out for me:

http://www.thecitybarn.com/miniature-hay-pillow/

I'll be posting review/updates on the Marlanoc facebook page so keep an eye out over there. Day 1 has gone well





But I'll be posting my thoughts on it's boredom busting ability, it's toughness (Pali is being rough!) it's practical-ness and how it effects his eating. If it goes well I might get a few more sizes and test them out with the weanling group!


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks everyone



she was the best girl and worked so well for me



she didn't call out the whole day, didn't put a foot wrong and did everything I asked her



so she is a winner in my eyes also.

thanks Bree, I will most definitley give Suzie a smooch from you.
that's another one I was looking at (sooo expensive lol) please do let me know how you go with it! Smartie broke his old hay bag the other day I'm half tempted to have a go at turning it into one



might be a good winter project! 

penny also says hi



and gives smooches to all her Aunties











I was playing with her this morning (hence the halter lol) and went to give Suzie and Finn some Carrots and Penny wanted to know why I wasn't playing with her anymore lol


----------



## Wings (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely girl! You'll have some great foals heading your way next year, I can't wait for them!

I was a bit hesitant about the pillows as well because of the cost, but I heard enough stories from studs with bigger horses that made them seem somewhat indestructible so I figured Palli and I would test one out.


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2013)

Wings said:


> Lovely girl! You'll have some great foals heading your way next year, I can't wait for them!
> 
> I was a bit hesitant about the pillows as well because of the cost, but I heard enough stories from studs with bigger horses that made them seem somewhat indestructible so I figured Palli and I would test one out.


Thank you Bree



I think so too. not looking forward to the trip to Tamworth but hopefully we will be rewarded by a gorgeous Penny and Banner baby! oh I had a question that I'm going to ask before I forget lol the trip to Tamworth takes about 4 hours from here... is there a chance that the trip could make Penny lose the foal? what can I do to best make sure that everything is ok



there is a LFG on the service but I wouldn't want to cause any harm to my precious girl

banner's owner is going to send me through a contract soon and as I know NOTHING about all that sort of thing can I send it to someone for them to check it over?

yeah, they sound great though! I'm really interested in buying or trying to make one


----------



## Eagle (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you taking Penny or is she going with a transport co. ?


----------



## Wings (Jun 8, 2013)

Very slim chance



A lot of mares get floated at various stages of their pregnancy and most of them don't even care.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

Kept wanting to post as I was catching up on the pages and pages since I've been gone.

Penny looks fabulous, and we know she's a winner no matter what! I can't wait to see your foals next year -- they should be just great!!

I am in agreement with Anna and Renee and Bree -- short grass is best for the little piggy -- and that video was so funny watching that horse "chow-down" -- he sure had it figured all out! Just keep grabbing hay when your mouth is full! LOL

As to the contract, you can send it here [email protected] and I'd be happy to look through it for you. And many mares travel when pregnant -- they should both be fine!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks girls,

Renee I'm undecided yet... I don't have my own float but I'm tempted to either hire or borrow a friends to make the trip up there... if she did go with someone else I would still drive up there myself as I want to make sure she will be safe and comfortable and well looked after up there.

thank you Diane, when she sends it through I'll send it through to you





I have been teaching Smartie how to bow LOL I haven't been able to ride him the last few months (dying to get on him) as he got a bug of some sort and got really underweight and I had a hard time trying to get weight on him also with the diploma etc I just had no time LOL. It's been really good to get him using his brain lol he is doing pretty good considering that we have only done two sessions



its lots of fun! it was a public holiday for us yesterday but I couldn't ride Smartie cos it was raining



so do you know what I did instead?


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2013)

its not finished... but can you guess what I'm working on? here's a sneak peek


----------



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2013)

Chalk drawing?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Cassie, that looks amazing - cant wait to see the finished picture!!

As far as Penny is concerned, I would try to drive her yourself, then you can regulate your speed to suit her - so many horses become bad travellers because they are driven too fast in my opinion! Also when bringing her home, avoid the times when she would/could come back into season - 3, 6, 9 weeks - over here the 9 week time is the one we really try to avoid, dont ask me why and maybe there is no reason for us to think that way, but some while ago statistics seemed to prove that mares can re-absorb more easily at these times.

Poor Smartie, hope he is feeling better now, but what a clever boy learning how to bow - a pic or two possibly for us??


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

Whatever it is, it looks fabulous! Can't wait to see more of it!


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2013)

I just realised it turned it round the wrong way lol grr

Thanks for the advice Anna



when you say those periods.... Are you saying not to transport her in those time periods? Sorry just wanting to clarify she would get confirmed in foal up there before I bring her back down, and I totally agree with you on the transport issue Anna



as penny is such a distrusting mare, not her fault due to bad experiences I would want to be with her on the trip most definitely!


sorry for it being the wrong way round again I'm posting from my phone and can't switch it on here lol you get the Idea though, this is how it's looking at the moment still needs a fair bit more work but its coming along quite nicely I think





Night all.

Xo


----------



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes Cassie, basically try to avoid travelling at those times - no idea if this is 'medically' correct, but the thought/possibility has been around for years, so we always follow it!! Just ask the stud for the dates of her first season and work it out from there once they say she is confirmed and ready to travel home.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

Cassie, your art work is stunning..even if I am looking at it upside down!!! The shadowing and shading looks brilliant and I cant wait to see the finished piece. Cassie did you ever post a picture of Banner? I looked back and was unable to find it and thought I must have missed it.


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning all, here is the pic turned around the right way LOL




Thanks for the advice Anna, I'll definitley avoid those weeks! will do most definitley



I'm sure the owner of the stallion will be so sick of me ringing her, I'm already imagining ringing/ texting everday to see if he was able to cover her or not LOL





any other advice any of you girls can offer for anything regarding the breeding would be most helpful!





Heidi, I have posted one up somewhere but I'll post another up for you


----------



## Wings (Jun 12, 2013)

That pictures is amazing Cassie!!!

I don't really like judging movement off of one picture, it's too easy to catch something that isn't the horse's normal movement (such as the pictures where people spook them so they take giant strides with tails up but you will NEVER see this movement on the lead or at work.)

Plus I'm not too informed on what the pony people want in their movement.

But I will say in that pic he looks like he is moving out well at both ends





I think he is quite a nice boy and I can't wait to see what he and Suzie put on the ground!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2013)

You are going to have two beautiful babies next year Cassie - those boys compliment your girls very well, good choices.






I like that 'natural' free movement that Wade shows (as against the over extravagant movement of some horses), he looks like my Spotbum (see Heidi's thread).

Next year, when we are all helping you marewatch, at least we will have some due dates to focus on. LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

uuummm......"due dates to focus on " uummm that's a rather neat concept for sure. LOL

Cassie Cassie Cassie...now Im drooling ....the boys you have chosen are stunning..great pics of 2 very handsome fellas!! Suzi and Penney will be the ones to watch next year for sure. Thank for posting their photos again.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow Cassie that drawing is just beautiful! You are so clever





It would be great if Penny could have a friend on the journey, perhaps you could ask the breeder if anyone near you is sending a horse up that you could take. I always try to travel with my horses to make sure they are safe as Anna has said.


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2013)

LittleRibbie said:


> uuummm......"due dates to focus on " uummm that's a rather neat concept for sure. LOL
> 
> Cassie Cassie Cassie...now Im drooling ....the boys you have chosen are stunning..great pics of 2 very handsome fellas!! Suzi and Penney will be the ones to watch next year for sure. Thank for posting their photos again.


oh thank you Heidi!



I am already so excited! I can't wait to see what Suzie and Wade will produce, colour isn't a big concern for me with that pairing as I'm sure they will produce something amazing!

but Penny and Banner! hoping for colour and beauty for this little one HEHE (of course I want a healthy foal LOL thats a given  I am very excited







Eagle said:


> Wow Cassie that drawing is just beautiful! You are so clever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Renee, I'm very happy with how this one is turning out



I want to stay home and keep drawing it!! lol if its good enough it may end up framed and hanging on my wall



might look nice against this one actually


my brother has been begging me to change the background to black so I might end up doing that now that I have started this other one





yes I plan on asking around to see if anyone wants a horse taken up there (helps to reduce costs aswell



not that that is a factor but its always nice you know? lol) if worst comes to worst I may decide to take Finn for a drive... there is possibly going to be a show on at Scone which is about an hour or two out from Tamworth so might take him to that, but going to try for the other option first. definitley want a friend for Penny for the trip so she doesn't stress





I've started looking at floats... (don't tell my father lol) I would prefer to borrow one rather then buy one but I thought I would keep an eye on the market to see if there was a suitable one for me lol


----------



## countrymini (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that looks so good. Why haven't you ever said you're an artist just busting to get out?!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2013)

oh thank you Hayley LOL I'm not really, all I can really draw is horses LOL I enjoy it though and thats the main thing





Anna, you kindly mentioned wanting a picture of Smartie learning to bow? here is a video for you



you must excuse my pink polka dot gumboots LOL and the fat fluffy mini Penny who decided to be a photobomber during Smartie's lesson (I was home out in the paddock so I let them in together for a bit while I was out there





http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cassie_king1/media/IMG_12761_zps0a9de54c.mp4.html


----------



## countrymini (Jun 14, 2013)

Good job Smartie! Poor Penny



"please click for me"


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2013)

Aww bless - thank you Cassie, but I think you are also going to have to start teaching Penny too as she seems very keen to get in on the act!!

Love the Wellies by the way!!


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know Anna.....I think she just wants the treats...as we all know MARES are driven by their stomachs!

Excellent Cassie!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2013)

Cassie, that's wonderful!! Smarty is doing great and your doing perfectly, learning to target and being nice and calm. He'll put all your cues together in no time. Good for you!!

Of course Penny wants to be on camera, being the little diva she is!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 15, 2013)

Cassie your minis are all so beautiful! The studs you are breeding to look like fantastic matches! Congratulations!


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

haha thanks girls, he is learning pretty quick which is awesome! I just have to work out how to get him to go to the next step



Penny was such a little brat that day. little minx. talking about Penny here is a pic of her the other night when I brought her in from the big paddock lol she came cantering up and this was how she looked LOL




and Heidi said there weren't enough pictures of Finn, so here is my buggy bear in his big winter coat



love my little nugget!







a nice winter sunset from work the other night




and this is how my drawing is looking, still not finished but not looking too bad,


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

think I need to redue the thickness of the neck a bit... but its getting there lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2013)

Great pics Cassie - I keep forgetting that you are in the depths of winter over there! Love that little huggy buggy Finn in his winter rug and keep working on that picture, it's going to be fabulous.


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2013)

Finnster!!!!



:wub

Love that bug!


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2013)

PIcture is looking awesome Cassie!! And beautiful Finn!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 17, 2013)

Your little furies are just so adorable. When you take photos looking down at them they are just begging me to take them lol. With the bowing I remember seeing on a youtube clip they do what you're doing but between their front legs, then they get to a point where the horse can't stretch their neck any further and will bend one knee to reach the treat. Your drawing is looking great!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 17, 2013)

Forgot to add, in the youtube clip they pointed out the horse needs to be backed up to a wall etc so they can't step backward to reach


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks girls





Finn is such a little snuggle bug lol. wonder what his sister/brother will be like LOL

Penny's hair was crazy that day lol poor thing she scared herself before coming in (it was dark if you can't tell lol) and galloped in and came rushing up to me, don't know what scared her but she was so sooky while I was out there lol her hair was wild from the wind and she just looked soo cute! lol

Thanks Hayley, yeah have to work on getting him to easily target between his legs, then lengthen that target I think then he may feel comfortable enough to go to the next level for me





I don't want to rush it and have him strain something, what I'm doing with him now is a good neck stretch for him anyway, getting him nice and supple in the neck ready for me to ride him


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2013)

well the drawing is finished



(I may add a few extra highlights yet... or if you girls think there is anything that needs changing I will do so





what do you think?




we got a new treadmill a few weeks ago, and Casper has claimed it as his lol


----------



## countrymini (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh what a shame that Casper wont move off the treadmill... might as well have another piece of rich chocolate mud cake while you wait for him to move off






Picture is great!!


----------



##  (Jun 25, 2013)

Picture is just gorgeous Cassie!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2013)

The picture is just perfect Cassie - beautiful!





Is Casper going to use the treadmill, or is he just going to sleep on it??


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 25, 2013)

You go Casper ...that's the best use of a treadmill ever!!!

I saw something that said " if you don't think I exercise...you should see me attempting to put on my jeans fresh out of the dryer"...always thought it was great.

Cassie your art work is really awesome...great job and lots of talent going on!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone





haha Casper only sleeps on it, though he tried to get on it the other day while I was on it and he didn't like it too much lol.

Finn has got a bit of a cold



he is miserable and has a runny nose, his breathing differs some days its really heavy and chesty and others its fine... I've been giving him some medicine which seems to be helping but I think our cold wet weather has given him a bug (especially as he is so prone to catching things) Mum and Dad leave for Tonga on Monday (leaving us all behind AGAIN!) so I may not be on here much as I'll be looking after the boys... any good recipes I can cook for them while mama and papa are away? lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2013)

Oooooo ((((HUGS)))) for little Finn - hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## countrymini (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Finn, sending healing thoughts. Good luck with the boys, are you parents always holidaying? lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 27, 2013)

Any crock pot chili..its always easy and boys will love it...put it in the pot and it will be ready when they come home at night. American Chop Suey is also easy..don't know if you make something similar in Ausie land...its pasta, meat and tomatoe sauce..but there are lots of variations.

Sorry to hear little Finn is a wee bit under the weather but he's got a great nurse so hopefully he'll feel better soon.


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor little Finnster





Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Cassie, it took me a bit to find your thread.....now its back up where it belongs!!

My niece made it to Australia 3 days ago. She will be in Sydney for 10 days then shes off to Griffith University which she tells me is on the Gold Coast. Im not real active on Facebook but this is how she sends me pics. She sent me pics of her visit to Bondi Beach and the Opera house which I assume both are in Sydney. Your scenery is lovely. The pics show shes in long pants so you must still be in cooler winter mos. I hope you and your horses are doing well...Im sorry to see your camera is broken...LOL.....is that a good hint or what!!!!


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2013)

Here, and I thought that girl "Cassie" was a figment of my imagination.......you mean she's a real person???

HEY girl! Where are you, and how are the ladies....getting ready for their adventures??


----------



## countrymini (Jul 17, 2013)

The poor little Finn boy has been sick again (pneumonia) but Cassie has been giving him penicillin injections and monitoring him so she might be catching up on sleep lol. She said he started to improve on Monday so hopefully he continues to get over it.

Heidi you should come to Australia. BEST country in the world!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2013)

Haley, My friend Kieth Urban has been on his knees begging and pleading for me to come live w/him there in his $18,000,000.00 castle...he so wants to dump that little tart Nichole Kidman but quite frankly I would much rather live here in my little shack and clean pony poop!! Maybe I'll just go visit him someday when Nichole is out doing a movie. LOL

Cassie, that little Finn sure likes having you play nurse...are you sure he just isn't trying to keep you by his side 24/7...cause we know the extra treats and snuggles he's getting from you. Actually Cassie, I do hope he's feeling better and you don't have to worry about him. It %^%$ when the fur kids are feeling crappy. I know you will make him as comfortable as possible....even if he wont eat your chicken soup.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh naughty Finn worrying his Momma yet again!! Really hope he's feeling better soon Cassie, but with your expert care (and lots of exra loving) I'm sure he will soon be back to full health.





Heidi, hope your niece is enjoying her time down under - any chance she will be sending you some pics that you could post for us?


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, I pray little Finn comes around quickly for you Cassie. But as Anna said, I know he will be better soon with your constant care and love. Prayers for little Finn.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi girls yes sorry I dissapeared been a bit crazy here.

thank you Hayley for updating the girls.

as you may all remember Finn had a cold a fewe weeks back and he didn't improve his breathing just got worse and worse and was extremley raspy and he had mucous 24/7 in his nose poor little man was pretty miserable so I got the vet out and he said he had pnemonia and was very congested in his lungs



so the penicillin shots started



( he started improving greatly he was also ono bute as he had a fever... last sunday though he went down hill big time and started colicing, his temperature peeked at 39.3 celcius and that was after giving him as much bute as the vet would allow I was quite worried and it was a very long night (felt like I was on foal watch again lol hourly temp checks monitoring my little man. eventually his temp went down and so did he, poor baby was sooo exhausted he slept the whole night in the same spot, I had to do my hourly checks with him fast asleep snoring away. here are some pics of him and his pretty mumma sleeping while I was doing my thing in the stable.







since then his temp has gone down and his breathing has been improving greatly, he and I are both sooo sick of the penicillin injections, so luckily today my vet said I can try him on some oral antibiotics we are going to try it over the weekend and see if he keeps improving and if he does it will be amazing! and we will continue that course but if not then its back to the horrible injections again (please pray that the oral meds will help I hate injecting my baby man! )

he is looking much much happier now and his breathing is back to normal he still has a little mucous occassionally




we have been having unseasonably warm weather and as you can see in the pics Finn again is a little fluffy yak so if it doesn't cool down soon I'm going to have to clip him... and rug him he has been coming in sweaty at night which I'm sure isn't good for his pnemonia... what would you guys suggest I do?

looking at some natural supplements to help boost his immune system also so if any of you guys have any ideas of what I could use that would be much appriecated





Heidi I'm so glad your neice arrived safely in Australia... what is her name? I can add her on facebook and help her with anything she needs while she is here sounds like she is seeing all the sights and the weather has been amazing for her so thats so good! hope she really enjoys her time here in Oz


----------



## chandab (Jul 18, 2013)

Cassie,

Here's a bit more info on the Spirulina I mentioned on the main forum thread, I didn't want to post there as not all things are well received. I put my Cushing's mare on spirulina, as her diagnosis came during a time of chronic urinary tract infections, she had blood-tinged urine off and on for over a year; she went through several courses of antibiotics which only knocked it back, but didn't stop it. When I finally conceded that she could have Cushing's, already had the gelding diagnosed and didn't want to admit I could have another, I started her on the Cushing's Rx and spirulina (I held off on another round of antibiotics for the UTI to give the Cushing's Rx time to work), in a week or so of starting the Rx and spirulina I noticed her urine had cleared up and its been ever since (she's 4 months into the Cushing's Rx). [Now I realize that the Rx played a huge part in this, but I'm sure the spirulina did too.] My senior stallion was on it for a chronic issue that is hard to describe; he had an abcess a couple years ago behind his jaw, had a huge gaping hole, saw the vet, went on antibiotics, hole healed over, and the area weeps clear fluid; I put him on the spirulina and the weeping mostly stopped (probably should put him back on it, but he's a bit picky about his hard feed in summer when he wants grass so hard to get him to eat certain things). When the equine dentist was here, Bonny was a bit raspy with her breathing, we didn't float her teeth (didn't want to make the breathing issue worse); I put her on the spirulina for several days, and her breathing was better (in this case, it might just have run its course). Whew, are you still with me? I'm pretty sure no one here on the mare stare board will cause a stink over this post, so there you go.


----------



## Wings (Jul 18, 2013)

Cassie if you need to clip just take the minimum off, something like the first clip here: http://www.masterclip.co.uk/horse_clipping/horse_clip_types.aspx

He'll be comfortable enough to stay nudie most of the time but won't overheat as much



This is my go to clip if the foal coats are too thick.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes thank you chanda



I hardly ever post on there as I'm scared of getting in trouble as such lol that's great advice thanks again





Thanks for that link bree



I was thinking of doing a really light clip on a blade that isn't very close can't remember how it works is it smaller number = closer shave etc lol but that might be a good idea as he is always sweaty under his neck and front legs thank you


----------



## Wings (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup the smaller the number the more hair left on, I'd use an 8 or a 10



I show clip in 10 or 30 and do fine clipping in a 40 or 50.


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2013)

So sorry Finn has been having so much trouble. I would recommend doing some clipping to help relieve the sweats. Remember though, that when fevers break, they do sweat a bit. But, if it's warm and the horses are in heavy coats, I do a cooling clip of their heads, neck and chests which seems to keep them from sweating.

I'll be praying for success with the oral antibiotics. I don't know what's available over there, but any supplement with oxidants and vitamins/minerals would seem like a good source to help him gain strength.

And Chanda, no one here would ever make a stink about anything you have to offer. We are all friends here trying to just help each other for what has worked for us. We love you!

Praying for Finn and you Cassie!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone



it's gone back to winter weather again tonight lol but I think I will clip his neck etc because his coat is like goose down lol so thick and warm

Please do pray have him his first oral med tonight see how he is in the morning if he has gotten worse by Monday I have to ring the vets and put him back in penicillin so really do want that praying that he keeps improving



yes Diane I have been using rise hip granules which are apparently a good immune booster and a few essential oils that are apparently good for the immune system too chanda was helping me with finding some more supplements etc that might help and I had read the pros and cons of garlic... What do you ladies think of giving garlic to horses? Never done it seems like an awesome immune booster but from what I hear there can be some pretty bad side affects... :/ really want Finn to get better and I would like to eventually find a good supplement that I can keep him on 24/7 that will help with his immune system so he isn't as sick all the time



(

Did you all like the pics of my two sleeping munchkins? So cute! ❤

The oral meds he is on is called sulfa B ill find out what's in it in the morning for you Diane


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh Cassie, Im sorry to you had to poke poor lil Finn...if only they knew you are only trying to help. Its so hard to see them not feeling well. I do hope the oral meds kick in some and help him along. He looks so tiny and cuddly in his stall...but looks thrilled to be able to charge when he gets to go outside. Hes really a lot smaller than Cam. Spirulina, that Chandra mentioned is what I am going to start a couple of my horses on. I couldn't find it and a store ordered it for me. Actually should be in today.

My niece is Molly Larson on FB I will message her and tell her to accept you...I'd love for her to be able to meet you even if its thru FB only. She reminds me of you, she's talented, her love for animals and just a sweet person....but like me...she's not good at pics and isn't too computer savy!!! She did post a couple pics on her site from Australia so you might recognize the location. Im not sure how to transfer them to here, Sorry Anna.

Well Ive got to go put on my boots and go do the barn..if I don't drown in my many lakes that we now have to live with!! The rain has been a constant party pooper for sure around here and it makes every chore a whole lot harder.

I hope little Finn is feeling much much better the next time we hear from you but don't you go getting sick trying to nurse him back to goodness too!! We will not have 2 sick in Australia!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh Cassie, I'm so sorry to hear that poor little Finn has been so ill! - will be praying that the oral meds suit him and work for him.

I just love those pics of him and Suzie snoozing in their stable - so very cute, bless them both.

Sending ((((HUGS)))) for little Finn - and for you too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Cassie, I am so sorry to here Finn is still poorly



you mentioned garlic and I just wanted to say what I know. I often give it to my horses during the summer to help with the flies, it can make them anemic if given for long periods and you need to be careful if feeding it with electrolits but it is ok for short periods. I fed it dry or in capsules 3/4 times a week for about 3 months with no problems what so ever. The show jumpers received blood tests weekly so I know it wasn't a problem.

You mentioned he was on bute which I would worry more about, try and suggest something else to your vet as it isn't safe for minis

I am praying for our little boy


----------



##  (Jul 20, 2013)

Me too, Renee. I use banamine for pain relief and most other things. Bute, although used for big horses many times, can be quite harmful if they get too much and sometimes the dosage is difficult to determine properly with these little ones. I have used Bute for injuries when the vet said it was a better drug than the Banamine for the situation, but used it as sparingly and for as short a time as she deemed necessary. Then we went back to Banamine.

Praying he has good success with the oral anitbiotics today. Keep us posted! Still praying!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 21, 2013)

Cassie, just checking to see how Finn is feeling and hoping the oral meds are working. I know you will post when you have time.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoping to hear some good news Cassie when you have a moment.


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey girls sorry, Thank you for the information and caring thoughts, Finn is plodding along. Thanks for the bute advice also, I don't like using it and we only used it when he was spiking the horrible temps, from now on though I will ask if we can use finnadyne (which is our equivilant (sp) of bannamine) only issue is that it doesn't come in an oral paste



(not a big issue I know)

Finn has been doing quite well on the oral meds thank goodness!! his breathing was a little more raspy this morning but it was FREEZING last night so I think it would be due to that... I will see how he is tonight I need to get some more little rugs for him as the girls rugs don't fit him LOL he takes a 3'0 rug LOL baby man! looks like it will be a nice day today so being out in the big paddock with fresh air and excercise will do him good I'm sure



Vet asked me to ring him today to give him a report on how he is doing on the new meds so I'm hoping he will be happy with my report



otherwise all is well, Smartie is picking weight back up after dropping alot at the beginning of winter



Penny is fat as! and Suzie is doing really well also


----------



## countrymini (Jul 21, 2013)

Poor little Finn, hope he keeps getting better. How cold was it this morning?!


----------



## chandab (Jul 22, 2013)

cassie said:


> Hey girls sorry, Thank you for the information and caring thoughts, Finn is plodding along. Thanks for the bute advice also, I don't like using it and we only used it when he was spiking the horrible temps, from now on though I will ask if we can use finnadyne (which is our equivilant (sp) of bannamine) only issue is that it doesn't come in an oral paste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can get banamine in an oral paste, but many use the liquid injectable orally. [Just draw up the dose, take the needle off the syringe and squirt it in their mouth. Tastes like crap, so he won't like it much.]


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2013)

Glad to hear that little Finn seems to be improving (Smartie too)





Cassie, we have Finnadyne here in the UK too, but we can get it in paste form as well as the injectable. Are you sure you cant get the paste stuff from somewhere?

Hope the improvement continues.





((((HUGS))))


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2013)

I've always used the injectible Banamine. As Chanda said, draw it up in the syringe, take off the needle and squirt in his mouth. It starts acting VERY quickly because of the mucous membranes in the mouth.

It tastes awful -- but who cares if it works!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone





Last dose of antibiotics this morning unless the vet wants me to do another course but hoping he won't left a MSG with him just before... Finn is so much better and his coat looks amazing!! I have been giving him rose hip granules giving I them to smartie also and both their coats look great! Ill have to try take some pics to show you all



my friend suggested I start Finn on a blend of apple cidar vinegar and garlic going to do a bit of research on that one today and maybe grab some


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2013)

So how is our "little" Finn doing Cassie. You know some of us Aunties don't "do" Facebook, so we depend on news here!

Hope he's doing fine and is over his illness.

How are the ladies doing? Are they getting ready for their adventures??


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2013)

Finn is all better!!



:SoHappy



:SoHappy



:SoHappy





Vet called in last monday and confirmed that he was very happy with how Finn had improved no raspiness in his breathing and his breath rate had come down to a normal level so no more antibiotics YAY been a week now without them and Finn is going great guns! hehe.

I have all of them on rose hip granules and apple cider and garlic and all their coats are looking lovely and Finn is so healthy and happy I'm going to keep going with both as I'm loving the results





Rode Smartie yesterday for the first time in probably 6 months



so good to be riding again! Rebekah my friend came and gave me a lesson, he acted up a little for the first bit just chucking his head in the air and backing up but thats the worst he did and after working on aids and flexing he was going quite nicely by the end of our lesson



Rebekah got a short video I'll have to see if I can get it off her and show you guys my riding is quite rusty so please forgive us for that but it was so much fun!

we are having the warmest july/august in quite some time here in Sydney every day is averaging 20 degrees and apparantley this sunday is meant to be 25!! worried that we are going to have a hot dry summer... Dad and I have been working with the cattle quite alot and have a plan of action of what we would like to do. we sold 20 head about 2 months ago and I'm hoping we will be able to take another 20 next week, want to cut right back (we had over 100 head!!) get the paddocks looking really good and look at a larger frame of cattle, I'm really excited! but my uncle is making it difficult which makes it hard for Dad and I to do what we want to with the herd.

Penny and Suzie are doing great! Suzie is looking so well I reckon I could take her to a show tomorrow she is looking so well





Penny is still a little fat but looking better, and yes trying to get ready for their adventures



I have been struggling to get a stallion service contract off the owner of Banner (Penny) and I'm trying to work out how I'll get her up there and back (have been secretly looking at floats to buy but I don't know if I will buy one) lol.

The owner of Suzie's stallion is moving at the end of this year



to Queensland so I will definitley put her in foal as I really want a foal by him there is a good chance he will also be gelded.

otherwise all is well mum and Dad are deserting us again at the end of this month to go to Fiji for a week for their 25th Wedding anniversary and my Grandma's 90th birthday is coming up this month which is very exciting.

was bridesmaid for a friend 2 weeks ago the wedding was beautiful! I'm being bridesmaid for another friend in December so planning the kitchen tea etc for her and getting very excited!

hope you are all well and everyones fur kids are going well





here are some piccies of everyone for you all





Kingston having a play in the garage. love my old man!




Casper and Jonny on the quad bike hehe




Blinky Bill



(he was helping me make my bed lol)

Penny




my Smartie man


(still needs a bit more weight but I don't know if he will ever put much more weight on as he is 24 yrs old)


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2013)

some more of Blinky Bill, he is such a funny little bird. he can say Hello, Blinky bill, blinky, Casper, and he has started to laugh whenver we laugh its so funny!


(he was sleeping in my scarf so cute!)




we had a rogue steer wandering the streets of Ebenezer (strange I know) don't know where he came from but he jumped into our paddocks and met my Penny lol




Finnley looking much better though still fat lol




the sky a few evenings ago











I don't have any horse wide load pics as I don't have any babies due this year, but I thought I would show you a very wide load moo cow








click on the pictures to make them bigger


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh thank you for the update Cassie - we have missed you! Great to hear that Finn is all better at last - love the pic of his cuteness! Hope you can continue to work/ride Smartie now that you have started again, would love to see that video if possible.

Penny is looking great, hope things work out ok for both her and Suz and their respective stallions (just one thing, you need to lower Penny's manger, the angle of her neck is too high for comfort - actually did you know that to 'grind' any food properly and to 'wear down' their back molars evenly, horses need to eat from as near ground level as possible!??)

Loved all your pics - Blinky Bill is just so cute and give that lovely Kingston a hugs from me, little Casper too! Hope all your plans for the cattle work out for you and your Dad and that your parents have a fab Anniversary trip to Figi, as for your gran reaching 90, wow what a great age!

Keep the news and the picture coming - we love hearing about your life and your beautiful furkids as you well know!


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Anna



guilty that was smarties feed bin hehe she stopped to sneak a bit on her way through his paddock to another lol

The minis all eat off feed bowls on the ground





Thanks again

Hope you are well


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2013)

Love the wide little momma cow picture!!! So cute! So good to hear all your news, and the best news is that little Finn is doing fine! Such a relief!! Love all the pictures and little Binky Bill!! I love talking birds!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 5, 2013)

oh I feel for that poor mommy cow, that's how I felt when I was preggo with my son who was huge at birth and now 6 ft 4 ha ha


----------



## Wings (Aug 5, 2013)

Great news Cassie






Although could you send some of that warm weather down here? It's like the arctic circle down my way!



So glad no one is due to foal until September!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 6, 2013)

It is oddly warmer up here as well. I'm NOT complaining tho. Who was the idiot who bred Sweety in Sept?


----------



##  (Aug 6, 2013)

A lovely person!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2013)

yes I agree with Diane



some people have foals already



I couldn't do that to my babies... I personally like mid october to foal out thats the time my girls will be going in foal.

Speaking of putting them in foal... I have some exciting news! made my day actually lol.

The owner of Banner (Penny) is leasing him out to a friend of hers in the next few months and she is more then happy to have Banner serve Penny while at her property.... the awesome news is.... that she lives only an hour away rather than 10!! lol so very exciting for me as I was really getting worried and was thinking that I wouldn't be able to get up there and put her in foal have been praying alot about it and I think this is the answer to my prayers



still waiting on a service agreement from Banners owner and have alot still to organise but I wanted you all to know as you are such wonderful beautiful friends



(and I'm so excited lol)

the wide mumma cow is STILL pregnant lol she has a massive udder and is very loose behind can't be too long for her. will show you some pics of the new baby when he/she finally arrives lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2013)

Great news about Penny and Banner Cassie - really hope all goes well for both of the girls and their new 'hubbies'!

Fingers crossed for an easy foaling for the cute wide load lady!


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw Banner go up for lease and wondered how it would affect you and Penny, glad it's good news!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 12, 2013)

That works out REALLY well! Why is she leasing him? I thought this was her first year of breeding him to her mares?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 13, 2013)

I think more pics of the handsome man are required (or at least tell us again what page the ones you already posted are on)...

Glad that he will be closer! That is always so much easier.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2013)

well, that plan fell through



the lady who was going to take Banner now can't



his owner is still looking for a place to lease him out for a bit so hopefully he will still be down here for this season... if not the owner is hoping to move back down here and we will put Penny in foal next season... more waiting I know



I'm really excited for this baby but thats ok I can wait (I think lol)

here is a picture of him for you Paula.







this is Penny who is will go in foal to (hopefully )




some exciting news though



Suzie is going to visit Wade early next month! so soon yippee!!

getting her ready for that, I might try and get a pic of her to see what you ladies think of her weight and if I need to get her to lose some more before going into foal





a little half brother/ sister for my finnley bug so excited! 


the fat moo cow had her baby. a little bull calf and he is quite the cutie!

he has a tiny little white dot on his forehead LOL (don't know where that came from) and a white patch on his tummy, mum has a white udder so its throwing back to her... here a few piccies for you


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2013)

So sorry your plans fell through.

LOVE the pictures of the new little moo!!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 21, 2013)

Hee hee. Love the lil moo'er!

Good luck with the future foal. The stallion is exquisite.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 22, 2013)

That is such a shame about Banner! Maybe ask if you could free lease him, helps her out! Love your little calf. Is he a keeper for future breeding?


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you lol. Haven't asked about free lease yet that would be the last choice as I don't know if I want a stallion that's not my own here if you know what I mean... Na we have 5 bulls already and want to cut back. He will most likely get castrated and sold unless he develops into something really nice and we keep entire and sold as a stud bull


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cute little baby moo - well done to his Mama!!

So sorry to hear that the plans for Penny might have to be put on hold for a while - hope she gets something sorted soon as it would be really great for you to have two babies due next year. Exciting news about Suzie though, hope all goes well for her.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2013)

cute little moo. Love them at that age.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

O, that boy is quite drool worthy! I hope that it works out - that would be a baby that will be great to see!! Thanks for reposting their pics for me.

The moo looks like a "chocolate"! He's a cutie too.


----------



## cassie (Oct 8, 2013)

just confirmed today that....

*Suzie is going to have a baby!!!!!*

Vet came out today and did an ultrasound... 16 days since Suzie and Wade were last together and we can see a little baby in Suzie's tummy!

Suzie was such a good girl while she was away with her Prince Charming (she also fell in love!)

lol the little hussy Wade was exhausted (poor little man) and she kept looking round at him, come on I'm ready for more lol. was so funny.

He did the job though!

this time next year.... well actually early september probably there will hopefully (fingers crossed all goes well) be a new Classic K baby on the ground





and because I know you all love piccies!

here are some pics of Suzie with her little husband hehe.

and because we all love my Finnley, here he is with his pretty mummy.




only 300 and something days to wait... lol






:impatient:



:impatient:



:impatient:


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 8, 2013)

Well done Suzie (and Wade of course!!) At least we have a CERTAIN SURE date this time Cassie!! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 8, 2013)

Exciting!!! What a pair of cuties, this baby is going to be gorgeous!

And little Finnie, always love his photo!


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2013)

I KNEW IT as soon as I saw the 'exciting news' announcement!!

GOOD JOB WADE!!! And GOOD GIRL SUSIE!!!!!

OM goodness!! Finn looks fabulous!! Just look at him!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 8, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to see this baby! You know I love the Finnster so I mean nothing against him when I say this but I can't wait to see what she produces to another mini pony, and such a nice type as well




:wub You picked her a good boyfriend


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 9, 2013)

How exciting! Great news and gives me something to wait for since we bred no one this year.


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all



its very very exciting! according to her last breeding date her due date should be between the 19th August and 3rd September 2014.

A little early to what I would have liked as it can still be quite cold then, just means I get to give it extra snuggles!! XD

I wanted to put her in foal in October but the owner had a few shows she wanted to take Wade to and had another mare that is getting bred so I was happy to work with her





Bree, I totally get what your saying and take no offense at all



I LOVE my Finnley bug to pieces but as he is part mini pony and part mini horse, he isn't quite good enough at either... he is built like a mini pony, which is great because I think that means that put to a mini pony stallion, Suzie could produce something quite nice and typy (hoping for that anyway ) lol.

Finn looks mini pony but as he is maturing he has a mini horse head... I have to finish clipping him and take some pictures for you all. he unfortunatley is a little too straight along his back for my liking (again gets that from his sire) but he has his mummy's personality and is such a little love bug!

(I sound horrible downgrading my own pony don't I lol) now that he is 2 I can register him AMPS but I'm debating whether I will.... as to register him I have to brand him



and I don't want to do that unless he is really nice and will be worth hurting him, and one that I can show well... as I'm not sure of that (have to ask some of you Ladies and get some advice) I don't want to put him through that pain...
if that makes sense...
Really hoping for quite a nice mini pony out of Suzie and Wade



fingers crossed!

p.s

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FINNLEY!!!!!*

my little man is 2 years old today can you believe it?!!!!  2 years ago as of 8:30pm tonight my gorgeous little Suzie mumma had our precious little Finnley!
and just cos I can, here are some baby pics to remind you all of how cute and little my baby was!


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2013)

and some more <3


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2013)

I enjoy seeing those fabulous pictures of our little FInn! He was so anticipated, and mummy didn't disappoint! He's such a handsome boy now!


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 10, 2013)

Just catching up on the threads and so happy and excited for you. It will be quite a wonderful year next year.


----------



## Wings (Oct 10, 2013)

A breeder never sounds awful for knowing exactly where their foals stand



You should hear me talking about mine some days



It's honesty and reality... and more breeders need a dose of it so be proud you can see your horses for what they are.... which is wonderful of course!

In your position I'd still be considering AMPS. The finer pony type does well in the ring, sometimes better then the older style (or proper style as I say



) but maybe wait until he reaches 3? You'll have a better feel for what he is like in maturity at that point.


----------



## atotton (Oct 10, 2013)

So sweet.


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey all i was wondering if I could get your opinion please? so as Banner (the stallion Penny was going in foal to) is so far away, and we are thinking that while he has gorgeous markings he may not be the best suited to Penny, I'm looking at other options... my friend Renee (Anyssa Park) has offered to let me put Penny to her young stallion Ferrari, could you have a look and tell me what you think? http://www.anyssapark.com/site/index.cfm?display=239543
your opinions would be very much appreciated thank you





oh and in case you have seen the devastating fires around Australia lately, we are fine. the bad fires are about an hour away from us, there is a new one that is about 7km away from us, but blowing away from us. if the wind changed though it could get quite scary... please pray for us, it is soo very dry out here we didn't get any spring rains and the land is so dry and brittle any winds at all (and we have been getting strong winds) sparks up more fires



the firefighters have been battling blazes 24/7 for the last 3 weeks and are so exhausted. we are helping all we can but feel so very inadequate. pretty much the fires will keep burning until we receive good rain as they are all in the national parks





thank you.

hope you are all well.


----------



##  (Nov 4, 2013)

He's beautiful Cassie. I'd say GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2013)

I like Ferrari, and his first foals are looking good! Plus he should be a nice cross to Penny.

Although my fav of her boys is STILL Arlie





I wish I could send you guys our rain



We've had too much of it and it might affect the hay cut times... Australia needs to get better at sharing the weather around!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2013)

He's gorgeous Cassie and I think he would be a great hubby for Penny, so I say 'go for it' too - much better to have two babies next year as company for each other.





We have all been very worried about you with regard to those awful fires - please stay safe. Will be saying prayers for you and those other poor folk that have been affected - your firefighters all deserve medals for their efforts. Really hope you see some rain soon!


----------



## countrymini (Nov 4, 2013)

I vote Ferrari! Banner has lovely colouring and conformation but from memory I think his neck is shorter than Ferraris. They're both rather gorgeous!


----------



## cassie (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi my friends.

How are you all? Merry Christmas and happy new year to you all, hope you have had a wonderful time with family and friends and of course your furry kids (who some are more furry then others atm hehe)

Sorry I have disappeared for so long, been a bit crazy leading up to christmas here as I'm sure it is everywhere. Mum surprise us all with a trip to Norfolk Island (Dad didn't even know about it hehe) we had a great time snorkelling, reading, hiking, eating... eating... eating, watching movies and playing games with the family, it was a lovely break and a very nice way to finish the year off.

here are some pictures from Norfolk for you all.






















I thought I would update you all on how the Classic K horses/ponies are all doing as I haven't been on in a while, and yes there are photos coming to butter you all up seeing as I have been away so long. 
Smartie, my beautiful man is doing well, though I haven't had hardly a chance to ride him. hoping that once we get some cooler days I'll be able to get on him now things are starting to settle down. he has put weight back on and I'm really happy with how he is looking. he is such a sook and I love my big man so dearly.













more to come


----------



## cassie (Jan 6, 2014)

up to our precious Penny, we decided to not put her in foal this year which I think was the best idea. I couldn't find the right stallion for her and I didn't want to settle for anything that doesn't complement Penny to the best... if you know what I mean, given that there are so many foals born every year all over I decided we would wait until we found the right stallion for Penny, she is doing really well though the funny thing. she has been really bonding well with me and is such a lovely mare (but still a typical red head and has her off days lol )







Suzie is going well, the little fatty! trying very hard to get the weight off her but am struggling greatly lol. I'm hoping that her being fat won't affect the baby....

she has had two ultrasounds now (I would get one every month if I could) the baby was looking really good when she had the second ultrasound, saw the heart beat which was really exciting I'm hoping that everything is still going ok with the baby...







Finn is doing really well, funny little boy. he such a loving little character would like to get him to a few little shows just to see how he will go have to get him registered first we finally got some good pics of him thanks to my brothers girlfriend



here are some of them for you



I wish he had a bit more of a prettier head but he is developing really well and is finally getting a bum to him hehe











I am really happy with his movement, for such a little guy he moves quite well I think


----------



##  (Jan 6, 2014)

Just lovely Cassie, and welcome back! You've been missed!! And how well you know us Aunties wanting pictures with the updates!!

You were very smart about not breeding Penny -- for all the right reasons. It's not just about having a foal, it's about producing the best you can, and you did good!!!!

Susie looks lovely and we're anxiously awaiting her new little one too! And Finn is just coming along so nicely! Can't wait to see what you do with him!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Cassie - fabulous to hear from you again!! The furkids are all looking fantastic - Smartie is a real credit to you, especially at his age. Penny is looking great too, glad she is really settling down at last, but glad too that she hasn't lost all of her 'diva' behaviour. LOL!!

As for that special girl Suzie - well it sounds as though we are all going to have great fun once again waiting to see what she's going to produce for us - although a lot of the 'fun' will be missing this time with you knowing her exact dates!! (a lot of the new folks on here wont have any idea what I'm talking about. LOL!!)

And I love the pictures of young Finn, he really is looking quite grown up - and I for one, think he has a lovely free movement. Hope you can get him to a show sometime soon.





Glad you enjoyed your pre-Christmas holiday - another fabulous place to stay! That tree in the last picture looks huge and almost unreal!

Dont stay away so long from now on please coz we miss you and all your news!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 7, 2014)

Love all the photos! Sorry to hear that Penny doesn't have any romance this year. What happened with the Banner date? Might have to stick a mills and boon in her stable



Have you got photos you can post of the ultrasound or do they not give you copies like human ones?


----------



## cassie (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you all,

Hayley, we decided that Banner wasn't the right "type" for Penny, even though I had paid for the service fee, as it was a donation for the QLD floods I don't mind that I won't get the money from it... but I know I made the right decision in not putting her in foal.




we were also considering Ferrari, and there is a chance she may one day go in foal to him yet... but again I don't think he is the stallion that I'm looking for, for her... I guess I'm looking for the perfect stallion and as those a few and very far in between she may not go in foal at all... while I would be sad about that I am ok with it, especially as there are so many stunning mini's that are having trouble being sold. I don't think I should compensate and add to that list of mini's not able to be sold. if that makes sense





Haha Anna, I am SOOOO glad I have the exact dates this time, though I have to confess... I'm already talking to the foal hehehe guess I'm showing my true craziness right there lol I'm counting down the months till I can feel the foal move then I will feel assured that it is actually in there lol as though I've had two ultrasounds, my vet doesn't like doing anymore unless its absolutely necessary till the foaling. so I just have to wait...

I tried to get pics when Kylie came out last but they didn't turn out on my phone



( I wanted to have a big laugh and put the ultrasound pic up on Facebook to see if anyone wondered if it was my ultrasound hehe just cos I'm a cruel nasty person hehe one way to know if ppl know you, but it wasn't to be, I got to see the foals heart beat though which was awesome! love all the side of things coming from my vet nursing background.

thank you for your lovely comments on Finn, just need to get him measured then I can register him and get him out to a few shows oh but first I need to clip him AGAIN!!!!! I already clipped him this spring! and was rigging him to the hilt but he still got fluffy, I swear that pony was meant to live at the snow not in Sydney lol I'll probably put him and Suzie in the stable with lights when I clip him again to see if that helps.
he is so funny on hot days I put the sprinkler on in their paddocks and he loves to stand under it funny boy. he comes in saturated but happy so I'm happy.


----------



## cassie (Jan 21, 2014)

Suzie should be 4 months in foal today ? only 8 more months (give and take a few weeks ) to go lol ?


She is very fat, I'm trying hard to get the weight off her but still give her the nutrients she needs. She is in a dry paddock at night and out on (good) grass during the day need to mow it so it's not as long... I have cut them all back to one feed a day and they are getting a quarter of my metal scoop breeda and half scoop omega pony plus. Have cut the chaff right out, they also get some supplements such as Rosehip granules and apple cider vinegar and garlic. Bree suggested I start doing just a little exercise with her so onCe I'm over this horrible summer cold (who gets colds in summer really?! Lol) I'm going to start doing that





Hope you are all well and everyone's fur kids are well.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 22, 2014)

Gosh Cassie, I just saw this..See how everybody missed you?? I just love the pictures..


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all,

How are you all?
Suzie is now 6 1/2 months along



so exciting!! I did the ring test on her a few times and they have all shown "filly" which would be super super exciting!! I would love a lovely little silver bay filly <3 of course I'm happy with a healthy mum and baby, but I know we all have our dreams of what we would prefer hehe.

Suzie will be on camera as of the 19th July, unless I feel she needs to go on early, she will be 300 days the, if she goes to 330 Days she should be foaling on the 18th of August, a little earlier then I would have preferred but it was the only time that we could put her to the stallion.





everyone else is going well, Finn has a bit of a sore mouth at the moment I found two lumps tonight, one on either side of his face, one bigger then the other, he is still happy and eating but I was a bit concerned, would love some advice on the below pics will call the dentist tomorrow if they are no better... I am thinking maybe teeth? but would like to make sure...










he wasn't very happy with me the other day hehe I dressed him in pink, I got some cute pics of him though hehe


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

some pics of the mumma to be















mummy and baby snuggles <3

and so Penny and Smartie don't feel left out, some over the fence hehe


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome back ! The pictures are great. Suzie looks great! And how dare you dress that little darling in pink! He doesn't look impressed in the pics ! LOL

I'd say the dentist is the right one to call. Probably teeth.

So glad you're here to help with the watching. Did you see the two new fillies we have here? They are beautiful!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Diane, how are you??
thanks, its been really hard to get her weight down but she is a good weight now and I'm getting so excited for this bubby!
hehe I know poor Finnley, I was going to sell it and wanted to check the sizing of it and take some pictures to show the buyers so as Finn was the only one who could fit it he was the model, poor baby.
someone asked when they saw those pics of him if he was for sale...



I had to kindly notify them that no he will never be for sale, that he's my baby and I couldn't part with him,(especially not to Victoria!! lol)

my friend was worried that it could be an infection in the gums... I hadn't thought of that, I think I'll give the vets a call and see what they suggest I'm hoping they just say to give the dentist a call but I'd rather be safe then sorry





yeah I've been watching our lovely little Melody, and I'll jump on and help with Melinda too.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 10, 2014)

So good to see you back Cassie! Your horses are gorgeous and I would LOVE to have that pink outfit!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

hehe, if I had a mare small enough I would have kept it, its sooo cute!
Vet coming out to see Finn tomorrow, so will let you know what we find out.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Cassie - great to have you back again. The furkids look fabulous - what did the vet say about little Finn's teeth, hope all is well with him!

Suzie looks fantastic and that is a lovely baby tummy that she has there - I'm sooooooooooooooo looking forward to welcoming Finn's little SISTER into the world in August.


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Anna



thank you, its good to be back, been so busy I've had a hard time trying to get on here, but I'll be on here more now that your foaling season has started over on your side of the world and as Suzie gets closer




Vet sort of wasn't sure whats up with Finn's little lump, he says its not an infection (good news) as there is no discharge, he doesn't think its finn's teeth as its more up near the nasal passages, its a hard lump but its moveable he has given me some anti inflammatory for him and if the lump hasn't gone down in three days I have to call the dentist to get him to check it out and take Finn in for an X-ray to make sure there isn't anything going on up in there... 
we are still hoping he just had a nasty reaction to a bug bite, and the lump will go down real soon, but its better to be safe, especially with my little man...





Thank you, I'm glad you approve of her weight, so exciting to see her getting a tummy now! and I felt the baby do its tiny little tap dance again tonight, maybe we should go HER dancer hehe.
me too me too! feeling the foal move makes it feel so much more real! 
and I would love it so much if it was a filly (of course I want a healthy baby and I'll be happy with either) but a filly would make my little herd complete <3

Question for you, in spring/ summer I had a really hard time getting Suzie to lose some weight... she was very very fat! I've finally got her to a good weight though if I leave her out on the grass too long she gets a very fat tummy, I have been dry yarding or stabling her at night, is that ok to continue? I just don't want her to get too fat but I want to make sure that the foal is getting everything it needs, they are all down to one hard feed a day too, which I will increase for her when she gets closer to foaling... what do you think?
P.s Anna you will be proud of me, she doesn't get any chaff at all now (except for the itty bitty tiny bit of lucerne that is in the pony plus she gets



)


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

She's doing fantastic from the pictures! She's so beautiful, and I'm hoping for a sister for Finn, too!


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you Diane



she is the best girl. So glad I rescued her almost 4 years ago now from that horrible man.

and while we are waiting for Suzie's baby, here are some pictures of the foal's half brother and sister, so very cute


Jess Wade's filly from year before last.




and Wade's colt from last year, born on my birthday <3


----------

